# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Tražimo primjere kršenja Koda u HR

## mamma Juanita

Skupljamo primjere kršenja Koda, tj. Međunarodnog pravilnika o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko  u Hrvatskoj  što će Rodi trebati za jednu Ibfan prezentaciju uskoro, pa vas molimo za pomoć u skupljanju informacija.

Skupljamo do 01.03. 
od 01.03-10.03. pravimo tekst prezentacije 
što će bejzikli biti proširenje ovog na portalu.

Znači, svi oni načini reklamiranja proizvoda iz dosega Koda, bilo u novinama, tv, na tečajevima, cd-ima, tel. linijama isl.
Unaprijed hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Primjere možete slati na roda@roda.hr

----------


## ivarica

> Primjere možete slati na roda@roda.hr


ili na 
*RODA
Savska cesta 80
10000 Zagreb*

ako nemate skener

----------


## Storma

Sve sto nademo, ili vec imate nesto? Predlazem da stavite popis (ako je moguce) da se ne dupla...

----------


## Amalthea

Na zidu naše pedijatrice je sat od ****-a. To je to?

----------


## ivonna

Nama pedijatrica daje listice na koje napise datum i vrijeme sljedeceg pregleda - a listici si iz (kršitelj koda) bloka, i imaju reklamu. Ak je to to.

----------


## martinaP

Jedan distributer dječje hrane tiskao je časopis namijenjen širem pučanstvu (znači ne samo stručnim osobama), i reklamiraju svoju hranu. Ispod piše sitnijim slovima da je majčino mlijeko najbolja hrana za djecu, ali nigdje ne piše ništa o negativnim učincima uvođenja nadomjesne hrane. I to se računa?

----------


## ninaXY

Pretpostavljam da već znate, ali za svaki slučaj da napišem još jednom da smo dobili poštom "savjetnik za prehranu" od (kršitelj koda)a u kojem se preporuča dohrana od 4. mjeseca. Podatke su dobili od anfap-a (ili kak se već zove).

----------


## Frida

Teta mog M je pedijatrica, uredno nam donosi raznorazni reklamni  materijal koji joj ostavljaju putnici, npr: (kršitelj koda) sat i kalendar, **** kapice i ruksak, jedan joj se čak ponudio, još prije nego sam rodila, da će sastaviti formulu za baby   :Rolling Eyes: !

----------


## momtobe

Na tečaju u Petrovoj nam je glavna sestra rekla kako nezna kud će više sa uzorcima adaptiranog, koje stalno dobivaju u bolnici... Da pitate petrovu, tko im to dijeli?

----------


## mama73

mama ju,

u kojoj formi trebaju biti navedeni primjeri kršenja?

pretpostavljam u formi objavljene slike, teksta i sl. iz kojih će se jasno vidjeti što to i kako pojedini proizvođači reklamiraju? jesam li u pravu?

ili je dovoljno i ovako navesti primjere kako su to cure već na topicu navele?

(BTW, svaki put pozelenim kad u liječničkim čekaonicama vidim plakate na kojima se reklamira čaj za bebe "od prvog tjedna pa nadalje"!)

----------


## mamma Juanita

cure, hvala    :Kiss:   .
Sve što ste nabrojale se računa.
mama73, što detaljnije- to bolje, no poslužiće nam i samo ovakve natuknice kao dobar podsjetnik  :Wink:  .

----------


## ivarica

ako ste nesto dobili postom, molimo da posaljete s kuvertom (ako je jos imate  :/ ).

----------


## aries24

U čekaonici kod naše pedice su posteri (kršitelj koda)-a i (kršitelj koda)a, a najgori mi je poster gdje beba siki, a preko toga piše ****!!!(inače prekrasan poster, da nije tog potpisa!)
Dobili smo i (kršitelj koda)ovu brošuru doma kad je N imao 4 mj, sve završilo u smeću!
E, da, kad smo bili 1. put kod pedice dobili smo onu plastičnu kuvertu, ili tako nešto, za nalaze i ostale papire, na to je sestra zalijepila radno vrijeme i tel, a to im daje ****, čak ima isprintan i br (kršitelj koda)ovog savjetovališta.

----------


## Storma

Da vam skeniram i posaljem cijelu brosuru od (kršitelj koda)a ili imate?

----------


## mamma Juanita

Storma, tnx ne treba, to već imamo.

----------


## lucky day

dakle,
u dosta DZ odrzavaju se predavanj/kratki tecajevi koje zatrudnice vode patronazne sestre.... konkretno, znam za veliku goricu i (preko foruma) za DZ u runjaninovoj... ne bi sad o kvaliteti predavanja i dezinformacijama no, tamo uredno dolazi predstavnik za nuk i (kršitelj koda) i dijeli 'poklon pakete' za trudnice pod 'blagoslovom' tih patronaznih...

u paketima se,osim uzoraka jastucica za dojenje,uzoraka kremica za dijete i dojke sto mi se ne cini kao krsenje koda, nalaze (pisem po sjecanju onoga sto se nalazilo u mojoj vrecici):
- promotivne brosure tih proizvodjaca
- promotivne brosure  proizvodjaca '****', '(kršitelj koda)'...
- knjizica 'to sam ja' (nesto kao jadna radosnica prepuna reklama i dezinformacija oko dojenja promoviranjem preranog uvodjenja dohrane)
- (kršitelj koda)ova bocica i dudica
- nukova bocica i dudica

ja to iskustvo imam od prije godinu dana i nemam vise te materijale ali izgleda da ta praksa jos postoji...

----------


## marta

Jel vam treba sadrzaj paketa Sretna beba?

U kutijici s NUK-ovim jastucicima za dojenje je dosao i letak reklame za Humanu.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Evo i ja se javljam, DZ Medveščak, Martićeva 63a, bila jučer i to samo na prvoj polovici tečaja - nemam želuca otići danas na drugi dio.
Također dijele Nukove i (kršitelj koda)ove (i Humanine, čini mi se) brošure, dudice i bočice, na žalost ne mogu poslikati jer sam sve pobacala u smeće još u gradu, ali sam prije toga na jednom letku vidjela da tvrde kako je sastav njihovog adaptiranog gotovo isti kao majčino mlijeko i da je duda anatomski oblikovana identično majčinoj bradavici. Da sam znala da vam trebaju slike primjera, poslikala bih, ali jednostavno se nisam mogla prisiliti da to smeće uzmem doma. Ako je netko blizu Martićeve, neka dođe danas u 17 h kad je drugi dio tečaja, sigurno će opet dijeliti te dražesne paketiće.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Jel vam treba sadrzaj paketa Sretna beba?


Može da vidimo freiško stanje, a ako ti nije problem i poslikaj pa mi šalji na mail   :Kiss:   .

Cure, ako netko bude išao skoro na trudnički tečaj na kojem se dijele reklame, dudice, bočice, kašice isl, sve te divote na koje nailazite nemojte odmah bacat, nego bar poslikajte pa nam pošaljite slike.

----------


## marta

mislim da je sve prihvatljivo osim te skrivene reklame. i knjizica je promijenjena. poslat cu ti ja sve letke postom ako hoces. 
sve u svemu meni se cini bolje nego prije.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ajd super ako je pozitivan pomak.
šalji kako ti je lakše.

----------


## ivarica

> mislim da je sve prihvatljivo osim te skrivene reklame. i knjizica je promijenjena. poslat cu ti ja sve letke postom ako hoces. 
> sve u svemu meni se cini bolje nego prije.


marta, nisi ostavljala svoje podatke?

----------


## marta

jesam, jesam, poslat cu ti sto god mi stigne.   :Grin: 
nisam mislila dati podatke, al onda sam se sjetila da ti skupljas salvete, slicice i sve to sto mladi vole  :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

posalji zajedno s kovertom.

----------


## marta

e da, vodu sam popila, uloske potrosila, a L je oteo sve kreme.  al to ionako nema veze s kodom.

----------


## mamma Juanita

jel još piše na vodi da je poklon za mamu(ne bebu) ili kako već?

----------


## marta

pise da je proizvod namijenjen majci.

----------


## mama73

Ma, moram podijeliti s vama svoje razmišljanje na ovu temu. A, vi onda "pucajte", ako sam naivna ili neupućena...

Dakle, razmišljam u slijedećem smjeru:
 - Zašto se proizvođačima ne bi moglo propisati (zakonom) da dojenačka mlijeka (formule) moraju nazvati brandom drukčijim od branda pod kojim marketiraju svoje ostale proizvode? Stavljajući formule pod isti brand kao i npr. voćne kašice, oni izbjegavaju zabranu direktnog promovirana mliječnih formula, indirektno ih promovirajući kroz promociju svojih ostalih proizvoda koji su pod istim krovnim brandom?

 - Uz to, što bi se dogodilo kad bi se opet tržište uredilo tako da se mliječne formule mogu kupovati isključivo u ljekarnama, kao što je to bilo do 80-ih?

- Je l' bi se barem moglo osigurati to da na svim proizvodima, osim mliječnih formula, stoji oznaka "od 6-og mjeseca nadalje", a ne "od 4-og" i sl.?

Znam, znam  - ne bi prošlo, ali ja mislim da bi to baš bilo "nice".  :Wink:

----------


## marta

E sad sam se sjetila,  dobila sam jos i neku knjizicu koju je izdao KBC Rijeka o dojenju, ima par bisera o vaganju prije i poslije podoaj i sl., al ima i jos nesto, neki besplatni casopis u kojem je apsolutno prestrasan clanak o dohrani, koja "treba poceti u 3. mjesecu jer u majcinom mlijkeu nema C vitamina pa djeteu treba davati vocni sok". Autorica je neka zg pedijatrica.

----------


## ivarica

> E sad sam se sjetila,  dobila sam jos i neku knjizicu koju je izdao KBC Rijeka o dojenju, ima par bisera o vaganju prije i poslije podoaj i sl., al ima i jos nesto, neki besplatni casopis u kojem je apsolutno prestrasan clanak o dohrani, koja "treba poceti u 3. mjesecu jer u majcinom mlijkeu nema C vitamina pa djeteu treba davati vocni sok". Autorica je neka zg pedijatrica.


jel casopis Mamino sunce?

----------


## marta

moze bit, ne znam, potrazit cu pa javim.

a tema je kakti dojenje.

----------


## marta

je, to je mamino sunce br. 6/2005?
imas?

----------


## ivarica

nemam, ajde ga pliz ubaci u paketic

----------


## marta

vrlo rado!

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Mene je neugodno iznenadio poseban broj časopisa Bebe: Bebe kuharica u kojem se savjetuje početak dohrane od 4. mjeseca, a namirnice iz tablice dohrane su se pomjerile mjesec ranije. Također se preporučuju kašice sa kravljim mlijekom od, čini mi se, 6. mjeseca itd.... To me iznenadilo jer, koliko sam mogla primijetiti, Bebe kao mjesečnik, inače preporučuju uvođenje dohrane od 6. mjeseca i daje slične informacije što se tiče dojenja kao i Roda. naprimjer u novom broju je jedan odličan članak o dojenju:"Je li bolje dojiti u utvrđeno vrijeme ili kada dijete traži?", u kojem se preporučuje dojenje na zahtjev i neuzimanje adaptirnog mlijeka, što često mame rade kod skokova u razvoju..... Ali kuhraica je užas  :/

----------


## Kejt

> Evo i ja se javljam, DZ Medveščak, Martićeva 63a, bila jučer i to samo na prvoj polovici tečaja - nemam želuca otići danas na drugi dio.
> Također dijele Nukove i (kršitelj koda)ove (i Humanine, čini mi se) brošure, dudice i bočice, na žalost ne mogu poslikati jer sam sve pobacala u smeće još u gradu, ali sam prije toga na jednom letku vidjela da tvrde kako je sastav njihovog adaptiranog gotovo isti kao majčino mlijeko i da je duda anatomski oblikovana identično majčinoj bradavici. Da sam znala da vam trebaju slike primjera, poslikala bih, ali jednostavno se nisam mogla prisiliti da to smeće uzmem doma. Ako je netko blizu Martićeve, neka dođe danas u 17 h kad je drugi dio tečaja, sigurno će opet dijeliti te dražesne paketiće.


i ja sam tamo bila na tečaju, ista stvar bacila sam

----------


## Metvica

sorry cure, ne bih se htjela praviti pametna jer nisam u vašoj koži 
ali nekako se pitam, nije li tečaj na kojem netko vrši propagandu pravo vrijeme i mjesto za neki komentar i protuargument
jer ako letke bacimo i ne reagiramo, hrpa drugih žena koje ne znaju o tome koliko mi otići će doma ispranog mozga -a to je baš ono što je šteta da se dogodi
znam za sebe da bih u sličnoj situaciji ili kad ne znam dovoljno, voljela čuti različita mišljenja, pogotovo od nekoga tko zna više (što rode i cure s ovog foruma definitivno jesu)

----------


## apricot

RODA kao udruga ne može "upasti" na takav tečaj, ali zato vi, koje se možete educirati na ovom Forumu ili negdje drugdje... možete jako puno napraviti.
Ako želite...

----------


## Storma

imam mini **** kalendar za 2006.-u godinu, koji se sastoji od jedne stranice kalendara i 6 stranica tablica kasica cajeva i sl, sa naznakama od kad se mogu koristiti. I naslovne slicke gdje mama hrani bebu zlicicom. Treba?
Ako da, scan ili original?

----------


## Minnie

> - Uz to, što bi se dogodilo kad bi se opet tržište uredilo tako da se mliječne formule mogu kupovati isključivo u ljekarnama, kao što je to bilo do 80-ih?


Vjerojatno ništa pozitivno. 70-tih i 80-tih, kad su se formule kupovale samo u ljekarnama, dojenje je bilo isto na jako niskim granama. Ne kupuju ih mame zato što toga ima u svakom većem dućanu, razlozi su puno kompleksniji i dublji, individualni za svaku mamu.

----------


## Sanja

Nama je pedijatrica dala uputnice u fasciklu od (kršitelj koda) na čijoj zadnjoj  stranici je tablica dohrane - dohrana, po Milupi, počinje s četiri mjeseca, a dojenje  se ne spominje nakon šestog. :/

----------


## Frida

Danas sam dobila (kršitelj koda)ov savjetnik za prehranu od ANFAP d.o.o. 
Između ostalog savjetuju dohranu od 4. mjeseca, a do 4. mjeseca "Ako dijete treba dodatnu tekućinu koristite (kršitelj koda)ove čajeve".
Ako hoćete šaljem poštom, molim adresu!

----------


## ivarica

> Danas sam dobila (kršitelj koda)ov savjetnik za prehranu od ANFAP d.o.o. 
> Između ostalog savjetuju dohranu od 4. mjeseca, a do 4. mjeseca "Ako dijete treba dodatnu tekućinu koristite (kršitelj koda)ove čajeve".
> Ako hoćete šaljem poštom, molim adresu!


RODA
Savska cesta 80
10000 Zagreb

ako si (kršitelj koda)ov savjetnik dobila u omotnici s anfapovim logom, pliz posalji nam sve u kompletu   :Kiss:

----------


## Frida

Sutra šaljem!   :Kiss:

----------


## cekana

Meni je patronažna donijela hrpu Humaninih letaka u koverti kao poklon i "nek si malo čitam" na prvom pregledu - beba 4 dana  :Mad:  
Sve sam bacila  :Kiss:

----------


## sunac

Evo da prijavim i ovdje. Patronažna donijela **** čajeve i letke. O Slavoniji je riječ.

----------


## Frida

> Frida prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Danas sam dobila (kršitelj koda)ov savjetnik za prehranu od ANFAP d.o.o. 
> Između ostalog savjetuju dohranu od 4. mjeseca, a do 4. mjeseca "Ako dijete treba dodatnu tekućinu koristite (kršitelj koda)ove čajeve".
> Ako hoćete šaljem poštom, molim adresu!
> 
> 
> RODA
> ...


Cure dali je koja sutra prijepodne u Savskoj? Imam nekog posla u gradu pa bih donijela materijal!

----------


## ra

svi to dobiju kad beba napuni 4 mjeseca.... a adrese im same napišemo još u rodilištu...

----------


## zrinka

a adrese nije obavezno dati

pogotovo kad ih tako zlorabe za reklamne svrhe...

----------


## Sanja

> a adrese nije obavezno dati


Iako tako piše na letku, u vrijeme kad sam rodila sestre su inzistirale na potpuno ispunjenim listićima i nisu nam htjele uručiti pakete prije nego što svi u sobi ispune do zadnje rubrike.

Jedna moja cimerica je baš u to vrijeme dojila, pa je sestra nervozno ulazila u sobu par puta, čekajući da svi ispunimo i požurujući je. Kad joj je ova odgovorila da na letku piše da nije obavezno dati svoje podatke, sestra joj se samo nasmijala i rekla "je, obavezno je".

----------


## ivarica

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Frida prvotno napisa
> ...


frida, ujutro moram obavljati neke stvari po gradu, pa ako nisam u rodi slobodno ostavi letke BIBI u salonu.   :Kiss:

----------


## Frida

Bila i mogu samo reći: Svaka čast cure, iz onako malog prostora tako velike stvari, a nekima ni dvori nisu dovoljni da bi se pokrenuli!! 
Ne da ste zaslužile gnijezdo već i cijelu koloniju! :D  :D  :D

----------


## ivarica

:Love:

----------


## ninaXY

Znam da je vrijeme za prijavu odavno isteklo, ali danas sam u DM-u naletila na letak za novu najnoviju mliječnu formulu s probioticima!!!! :shock:  Ako vam zatreba za neku buduću prezentaciju ili arhivu, rado ću vam ga dostaviti.

----------


## kljucic

Danas sam bila u DM-u (u Pothodniku) i vidjela da njihova akcija dm babybonus uključuje i "knjižicu s bonovima s kojima se ostvaruje pravo na besplatne proizvode i znatne popuste pri kupovini". Znak za akciju je bio istaknut i pored jedne mliječne formule. Pitala sam prodavača da li te formule ima u knjižici, ali rekao mi je da je knjižica u nekom paketu koji ne smije otvarat tako da nisam mogla provjeriti. Uzela sam prijavnicu i premišljam se da ju pošaljem samo zato da vidim šta su smislili i da li prodaju formulu uz popust ili, ne daj Bože, daju besplatno.
Prijedlog?

----------


## kljucic

A i Neonatologija na Rebru je preeeeeepuna raznoraznih reklama. Da li da i to prijavljujem?

----------


## kljucic

:Smile:

----------


## njokica

> Danas sam bila u DM-u (u Pothodniku) i vidjela da njihova akcija dm babybonus uključuje i "knjižicu s bonovima s kojima se ostvaruje pravo na besplatne proizvode i znatne popuste pri kupovini". Znak za akciju je bio istaknut i pored jedne mliječne formule. Pitala sam prodavača da li te formule ima u knjižici, ali rekao mi je da je knjižica u nekom paketu koji ne smije otvarat tako da nisam mogla provjeriti. Uzela sam prijavnicu i premišljam se da ju pošaljem samo zato da vidim šta su smislili i da li prodaju formulu uz popust ili, ne daj Bože, daju besplatno.
> Prijedlog?


Evo i ja bih komentirala taj babybonus program...
Malena je nedavno navršila godinu dana, pa sam dobila pismo od dm-a, u kojemu je bila mala slikovnica, čestitka od dm-a, i dva bona, jedan za neko sredstvo za pranje djece, a drugi za (kršitelj koda) Junior mliječnu formulu  :Evil or Very Mad:  ... vjerojatno si ti vidjela tu reklamu u dm-u... uglavnom poživčanila sam kad sam to dobila   :Evil or Very Mad:   + u koverti su poslali i letak za tu istu formulu. Na letku piše da to nije zamjena za majčino već za kravlje mlijeko, te da WHO preporučuje dojenje do 2. godine.

----------


## kljucic

Da li se može tu nekako reagirati? Mislim, rado kupujem u DM-u, ali sad ću dobro razmisliti  :/ Kako im je to uopće prošlo?

----------


## kljucic

U Pevecu je na akciji jedna mliječna formula! Veliko sniženje, navali narode! Kako reagirati? Uslikala sam.
I usput bi od motračica koda molila i odgovor na prošlo pitanje   :Smile:

----------


## kahna

*
kljucic* 
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=48836

----------


## kljucic

Hvala!

----------


## argenta

Je li kršenje koda kad na stražnjoj strani Petit Beurre keksa stave sliku bočice i dude? Ako da, kamo to spada? Ako ne, zašto ne?

----------


## kahna

> Je li kršenje koda kad na stražnjoj strani Petit Beurre keksa stave sliku bočice i dude? Ako da, kamo to spada? Ako ne, zašto ne?


Ovo se i ja spremam pitati već valjda 6 mjeseci  
Evo mi kutija od keksa stoji pokraj kompa da me podsjeti   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zoza

> Je li kršenje koda kad na stražnjoj strani Petit Beurre keksa stave sliku bočice i dude? Ako da, kamo to spada? Ako ne, zašto ne?


Ja bih rekla da ti keksi spadaju u dopunsku hranu, koja spada pod djelokrug Međunarodnog pravilnika o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko.




> Dopunska hrana podrazumijeva svaku vrstu hrane, industrijske ili domaće izrade, koja je primjerena kao nadopuna majčinom mlijeku ili dojenačkoj formuli kada ili jedno ili drugo više ne mogu zadovoljiti prehrambene potrebe dojenčeta. Takva hrana se također zove “hrana za odbijanje od dojke” ili “nadomjestak za majčino mlijeko”.





> Etikete moraju biti oblikovane tako da pruže neophodne informacije o pravilnoj uporabi proizvoda, ali na način koji ne odvraća od dojenja.


Pa sad, slika bočice ide u smjeru odvraćanja od dojenja... šalje poruku  - daj djetetu kekse s mlijekom, u bočici!!! I, bočice spadaju u djelokrug Pravilnika. A, ne bi se smjelo reklamirati, niti na bilo koji drugi način općoj javnosti promicati proizvode koji ulaze u djelokrug ovog Pravilnika.

----------


## argenta

> Pa sad, slika bočice ide u smjeru odvraćanja od dojenja... šalje poruku  - daj djetetu kekse s mlijekom, u bočici!!! I, bočice spadaju u djelokrug Pravilnika. A, ne bi se smjelo reklamirati, niti na bilo koji drugi način općoj javnosti promicati proizvode koji ulaze u djelokrug ovog Pravilnika.


Hm, nisam sigurna da kužim: jel' se prijavljuje ili ne?  :/ 
I tko? Sorry, stvarno nisam upućena u taj monitoring, samo me "ubolo" u oči.

----------


## zoza

Ma ni meni nije to sve skupa najjasnije, pa nek me ispravi netko upućeniji...  :/ 

Pravilnik se odnosi na reklamiranje, znači ako se ti keksi najnormalnije prodaju u dućanu, to se ne bi prijavljivalo, a ako bi se reklamirali, onda bi se moglo prijaviti!

A inače, ako uočiš neko kršenje koda, možeš i ti prijaviti! Ispunjavanjem SIM obrasca!

----------


## Storma

> zoza prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa sad, slika bočice ide u smjeru odvraćanja od dojenja... šalje poruku  - daj djetetu kekse s mlijekom, u bočici!!! I, bočice spadaju u djelokrug Pravilnika. A, ne bi se smjelo reklamirati, niti na bilo koji drugi način općoj javnosti promicati proizvode koji ulaze u djelokrug ovog Pravilnika.
> 
> 
> Hm, nisam sigurna da kužim: jel' se prijavljuje ili ne?  :/ 
> I tko? Sorry, stvarno nisam upućena u taj monitoring, samo me "ubolo" u oči.


bode nas sve, narocito takve sive zone
sto tocno pise?

----------


## argenta

> bode nas sve, narocito takve sive zone
> sto tocno pise?


Ne piše ništa. Samo je ispod sastava, na stražnjoj strani pakiranja, nacrtana zdjelica mlijeka s nadrobljenim keksima a isti takav sadržaj je prikazan u "klasičnoj" dječjoj bočici s gumenom dudom kraj zdjelice.

----------


## cuckalica

u danasnjem jutarnjem listu u prilogu zdravlje na stranicama 42 i 43 se nalazi reklama za h*** mlijeko koje se koristi od 10. mjeseca

----------


## leonisa

> u danasnjem jutarnjem listu u prilogu zdravlje na stranicama 42 i 43 se nalazi reklama za h*** mlijeko koje se koristi od 10. mjeseca


please, je mozes to skenirati ili uslikati i poslati mi na mail?

ne kupujem novine  :Embarassed:

----------


## cuckalica

ne kupujem ni ja novine, to sam vidila u kaficu

----------


## argenta

Mi imamo on-line pretplatu, pitat ću mm-a da skine članak/reklamu, pa ti je pošaljem danas ili sutra.

----------


## mišica

inače ne pratim ovu temu, ali evo natrčala sam.
U Vinogradskoj bolnici na hitnoj za djecu (gore na 4 katu) na samom ulazu, na vratima u čekaonici stoji veliki Hipov plakat o pranju zubića. Sjedi beba i pije flašicu (između ostalog), a u dnu je veeeliki logo.
Kod moje pedijatrice na zidu velika fotka-mama hrani bebu iz poznate staklenke sa koje vrište slova+veliki logo u dnu.
Evo, jel ovo isto spada tu??

----------


## bebelina

spada , mozes li uslikati i poslati Leonisi na mail, molim te?

----------


## cuckalica

jel spadaju tu i kasice?
upravo je na rtlu bila reklama za h*** kasice od 5. mj

----------


## leonisa

> jel spadaju tu i kasice?
> upravo je na rtlu bila reklama za h*** kasice od 5. mj


da, kasice ispod 6mj.

na nasem rtlu? :shock:

----------


## cuckalica

da, na nasem rtlu

----------


## leonisa

ovo je novitet!
do sada se na nasoj televiziji (u hr) nisu reklamirale nadomjestci :/

----------


## Amalthea

Ovo je, mislim, išlo u sklopu reklame sajma za mame i bebe ili trudnice i bebe ili... tako nekako. **** glavni pokrovitelj

----------


## leonisa

a so. odmah mi je jasnije sve...s

----------


## Iva M.

Ja sam danas kod pedijatrice u čekaonici naišla na Milupin letak za "MIRAN SAN" (oni tako napisali na naslovoj strani letka   :Evil or Very Mad: ).

Uglavnom, unutra reklama za sve njihove formule i nekakvu mješavinu probiotika koju oni zovu Immunofortis, a nalazi se u njima. 
Još piše da je to njihova patentirana mješavina i onda naširoko obrazloženje zašto je tako "fenomenalna". 
Dalje još pišu o nekakvom LCP (kršitelj koda)nu (esencijalne masne kiseline) i da je zastupljen u omjeru kao i u majčinom mlijeku  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Nigdje nije navedeno da je mm najbolja hrana za bebe.

Jesu mi digli tlak, sve sam letke pokupila i bacila u smeće...

----------


## ivarica

imas li koji primjerak koji je prezivio bijes?   :Smile:

----------


## Iva M.

Da, imam jedan. 
Da vam ga dostavim nekeko?

----------


## Iva M.

nekeko=nekako

----------


## ivarica

mozes poslati postom, napisi gdje si ga nasla i datum
hvala

----------


## jkitanov

Telegrami koje sam dobila u rod nakon poroda su skroz ukrašeni dudicama varalicama, oni misle da je to slatko. vjerujem da je za porod to njima simpa, ja se samo nasmijala. 
Pedijatrima je hip uz plakate najvećeg formata, satove... dao i centimatre za mjerenje opsega glave, kad je došao red na mjerenje glavice, ja u čudu gledam kako mojem mišiću na glavi veliki  logo hip.
pa šta još neće izmisliti, da stave svoju reklamu i na prezervative, a ak se desi...  :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

Da, bilo bi mi smješno da nije tragično   :Sad:  
Koma što sve rade, što si dozvoljavaju i nikome ništa.
Ah ta naša država   :Mad:

----------


## molly

Ne zelim popunjavati onaj obrazac, ali ako netko zeli, slobodno...

1. Ne znam da li je to krsenje koda, ali u novoj Domestosovoj reklami postoji izjava: " Protivno opcem misljenju, majcino mlijeko takoder moze biti prijenosnik infekcije. "
Malo sam se sledila svaki put kad sam to cula i vec imala u mislima svog muza kako mi to nabija na nos. (Mozda nece, ali je uvijek pun iznenadenja pa se nikad ne zna.)

2. Nakon mnogo godina na polici jedne trgovine radosno sam ugledala Podravkin "Ciciban" caj koji sam si rado kupila jer mi je veoma ukusan. Kod kuce sam malo citala sto sve pise na kutiji i ugledala da pise:
"Herb tea blend for babies and children",
"Mjesavina domaceg caja za djecu", a sa strane u pravokutniku "3+ mjeseca".

----------


## kahna

Pod broj 1. istina je da se putem majčinog mlijeka mogu prenjeti "infekcije", tipa HIV ili hepatitis.
Br.2. vjerujem da za prijavu ovoga treba slika proizvoda i napisanog.
Možeš li poslikati pa staviti ovdje?

----------


## molly

Trebalo mi je malo vremena, ali evo je:
Slika

----------


## ivana zg

Patronažna je mojoj sestri predložila mislim (kršitelj koda) ako bude imala problema s dojenjem a danas joj je pedijatrica rekla da nakon što djete doji pojede još bočicu adaptiranog jer je dobila samo 900 grama u 17 dana i da joj da vitamin D s čajem...beba danas ima mjesec dana...Dr.Wickerhauser a za patronažnu moram pitat kako se zove...svi je hvala radi na području Maksimira Bukovca....ta patronažna joj je predložila i pedijatricu


Inače meni je sestr mog pedijatra često znala dati mali fascikl za recepte od (kršitelj koda), a iz je raspored nadohrane....i blokić na kojem je pisala datume cijepljenja mislim da je od (kršitelj koda) ali nikada mi nije pričala o adaptiranom ili protiv dojenja kao ni pedijatar.

----------


## betty blue

ja ne znam jel ovo tu spada ali...
ne kupujem baš časopise, osobito ne časopise za mame jer mislim da je to hrpa propagande, ali moja mama mi neki dan donese Mama&beba i na 11oj stranici preko cijele stranice oglas za (kršitelj koda) mliječne formule

ispod branda stoji slogan "Pravi obrok za svako dijete"  :Rolling Eyes:  
jel se to smije?
doduše dole sitnim sitnim slovima (ja dobro vidim) piše da je majčino mlijeko najbolja hrana za dojenčad

----------


## betty blue

malo baš gledam i vidim da imaju i formulu za "dugotrajnu sitost" :/

----------


## stanam

ne znam jel jos trebate primjere? i je li to to?

jucer kod pedijatrice na staklu koje odvaja cekaonicu za bolesne i zdrave lijepo selotejpom zalijepljen plakat (kršitelj koda) sa tablicom kada koja mlijecna formula.

----------


## nevenera

ne znam jel to to ali evo što sam ja našla:
mama&beba- kolovoz 2009
str 25. (kršitelj koda) *bočica za hranjenje koja pomaže protiv kolika*, 
str. 40 opet (kršitelj koda)- *žitne kašice*. em su žitne, em se pripremaju s majčinim ili *mliječnom formulom*, em na slici kutija na kojoj se vidi da piše da se *uvode od 4 mj*. 

ako sam to dobro uočila slikam i pošaljem uz ispunjem obrazac. 

mama&beba- rujan 2009
str 5. reklama za hip, bebač liže žličicu, a ispod su slike različitih kašica od kojih, ako dobro vidim 4 se koriste prije 6mj. 
str 11- reklama za (kršitelj koda) uz podtekst- _pravi obrok za svako dijete_, ispod su slike, te komentar uz (kršitelj koda) 1 da je to* za dojenčad od 0-6 mj*. a nabraja i vrste proizvoda - mliječna formula za dojenčad s bljuckanjem, sa zatvorom, s kolikama za dugotrajnu sitost. ima slika žirafice. 
a na dnu je minijaturnim slovima tekst da je dojenje najbolje i da se (kršitelj koda) primjenjuje samo uz upute i preporuku pedijatra. ista reklama je izasla i u 8 mj.

----------


## Neroslava

Danas nakon središnjeg Dnevnika na HRT 1 (kršitelj koda)ova reklama za ''prijelazno mlijeko'' nakon godine dana! Počinje scenom dojenja, čiča H. potom govori ''naravno da je dojenje najbolje za vašu bebu, a mi vam nudimo naše prijelazno mlijeko nakon godine dana'', tako nekako   :Evil or Very Mad:  .
Pa kaj to nije kršenje koda?? ''prijelazno mlijeko je i dalje mliječni nadomjestak i spada pod zabranu, ili?
Da ne spominjem stavljanje mame koja doji u njihovu reklamu i sugeriranje da se s dojenjem treba prestati nakon godine dana   :Evil or Very Mad:  .
Kaj napravit s tom reklamom?

----------


## njokica

Ja nisam vidjela reklamu, al svejedno   :Evil or Very Mad:  . I tako se sve follow-on formule slobodno reklamiraju u časopisima za mame i bebe tako da ne bi trebalo biti čudno da se pojavilo na tv-u   :Raspa:  

A umalo mi je došlo da jednom takvom časopisu pošaljem pismo sa zahtjevom da se malo više pažnje posveti pisanju o dobrobiti produženog dojenja. Jest da se o dojenju piše u gotovo svakom broju, ali isključivo o dojenju malih beba do 6 mjeseci, ili se spominju neke vrlo generalne stvari... tak da majka koja npr. doji, kupuje te časopise a ne posjećuje Rodin web i slične stranice nema baš gdje pročitat koje su stvarne prednosti produženog d. Ali ima zato čiču H. koji će, u prime-timeu najgledanijeg programa, njoj i svim majkama (i koje bi to htjele postati) reći da je sasvim normalno, u redu, štoviše i poželjno prijeći na ad.   :No:

----------


## Neroslava

Jel spada dakle pod kršenje koda? JA bi neš poduzela, a ne znam kaj.

----------


## Neroslava

Ovo gornje velikim slovima napisano ''ja'' je tipfeler   :Embarassed:

----------


## nevenera

danas u moje pedijatrice (koja mi je i to moram naglasiti ogromna potpora za dojenje) u čekaonici (kršitelj koda) kutija i u njoj letci o (kršitelj koda)u.

----------


## bebelina

Mozes slikati ili mi bar na pp reci o kojoj se dr. radi.

----------


## stanam

jel trebam i ja slikati? morat cu opet do dr.ice

----------


## Storma

molim sve koje mozete ili zelite uslikati krsenja da mi posalju slike na mail

----------


## marissa22

evo ja san naletila danas, u slobodnoj dalmacoiji, u prilogu stil,  reklama za (kršitelj koda)ovo mlijeko od godine dana, kao zamjena za kravlje, a na dnu stranice je kupon koji pošalješ viveri, sa svojim podacima, kao svaki kupon je dobitan dobije se **** žlićica

----------


## Neroslava

Slala sam ispunjeni obrazac i mejl na monitoring@roda.hr, stiže mi obavijest o prepunom mail-boxu i neisporučenom mejlu. Slala upit na roda@roda.hr, nisam dobila odgovor.

----------


## leonisa

neroslava hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Storma

provjeravam

----------


## Storma

leonisa   :Love:

----------


## marissa22

mogu li ja skenirat ovo (kršitelj koda)ovo pa da pošaljem, jer ima ovaj lupon, moras ispunit podatke osobne i dobije **** žlićicu, wow ono...jel to onda kasnije oni dilaju podatke, to je to..jel?
kad doden do skenera, poslat cu, samo na koju adresu?

----------


## marissa22

lupon=kupon  :Embarassed:

----------


## Storma

mozes meni na mail, hvala   :Love:

----------


## Školjkica

jel tko vidio jučer navečer (kršitelj koda)ovu reklamu na novoj, za mlijeko poslije godinu dana? ne znam jel tu ima elemenata kršenja

----------


## spajalica

nisam vidjela na TV-u ali sam cula na radiju, isto je rijec o ****-u, o mlijeku nakon godine dana. prvo pocinje reklama s nekim cvrkutima pticica i pricom kako je do godine dana majcino mlijeko najbolja hrana za bebe, a nakon toga **** prijelazno mlijeko.

----------


## Školjkica

e na tv-u je to cvrkutanje u pozadini, a prikazuje mamu kako doji bebu u vrtu, zato sam se i zakačila da pogledam reklamu do kraja, a ono hladni tuš nakon par sekundi

----------


## split

Nadam se da je naša udruga *već reagirala* na reklamu ****-a na HTV-u u vezi dojenja do godine dana.
Poruka je: Ako već dojite onda bar dojite do godine dana, a onda trk u dućan i kupite naše adaptirano.
Otvorena poruka protiv dojenja. Prvi put vidim nešto ovako direktno!

Poslat ću mail ****-u da mi pojasni zašto bi ja trebala prestat nakon prvog rođendana?

----------


## fegusti

ja sam to registrirala kao napredak... ipak su se pomakli na godinu dana.
koliko pamtim, nekad uopće nisu spominjali dojenje već su se samo reklamirali.
sada im reklama počinje idilično - pred uvodnim slikama nitko ne bi poželio posegnuti za adaptiranim, gotovo da im je to antireklama.
ja tako doživljavam viđeno.

----------


## split

Meni je to jako podla reklama. Kao podupiremo dojenje ali prestanite šta prije.
Najgori oblik uvalit ću ti, a da i ne primjetiš. Ptićice pjevaju, a ja ti prodajem adaptirano, a dijabetis u porastu, a antibiotici se prodaju ko na traci... Šuma zelena okolo...

----------


## leonisa

juce sam vidjela reklamu, zapravo sam kraj i to na RTLu. skuzio ju je MM pa me zvao.

jel netko zna da li ima tocno neki termin kad se vrti i na kojim TV postajama se ev vrti.

i da, ovo je stvarno vrhunac koji me tako neugodno iznenadio  :Sad:

----------


## bebelina

U Dm-u imaju kesice kojima reklamiraju ovo "prijelazno" mlijeko.

----------


## Školjkica

ja sam vidjela samo na  Novoj tv, ali kako ne gledam previše tv nisam je drugdje vidjela

----------


## kahna

Vrti se na svim programima   :Mad:  
Osobno nisam vidjela ali mi je mama rekla da je vidjela na HRT-u i na RTL-u.
Čak mi je i ona prokomentirala kako su gnjide prvo stavili dojenje, ma uh   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Totalni bezobrazluk

----------


## Neroslava

> juce sam vidjela reklamu, zapravo sam kraj i to na RTLu. skuzio ju je MM pa me zvao.
> 
> jel netko zna da li ima tocno neki termin kad se vrti i na kojim TV postajama se ev vrti.
> 
> i da, ovo je stvarno vrhunac koji me tako neugodno iznenadio


Onaj mejl koji sam ja slala je bio radi TV reklame koju spominjete, vrtila se 2 dana za redom iza središnjeg dnevnika na HRTu, a prije vremenske prognoze. Kasnije nisam primjetila.
A ovo s dojenjem koje su ubacili u reklamu je najodvratnija moguća gnjusna stvar koju su valjda mogli smislit jer reklamni trik govori ''naše je jednako dobro ko i dojenje''  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Kod naše pedijatrice u ordinaciji njihov plakat sa prizorom mame koja doji i u dnu piše ****! Halo?!!!
Bila me sestra ostavila na kratko samu s malim u ordinaciji dok je doktorica izašla, a ja povukla neku kutiju vlažnih maramica koja je stajala na ormaru pored plakata tako da pokrije logo da se ne vidi   :Grin:   . Bar to.

----------


## Scandalous

Pa **** se zalaže za dojenje... lijepo stoje letci u gin čekaoni kojom se dojenje veliča... kratke fine upute i promicanje dojenja... i fino piše da nema ništa bolje od majčinog mlijeka... ok, postoji i reklama za neki čaj koji pomaže u stvaranju mlijeka...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## puntica

> *Pa **** se zalaže za dojenje.*.. lijepo stoje letci u gin čekaoni kojom se dojenje veliča... kratke fine upute i promicanje dojenja... i fino piše da nema ništa bolje od majčinog mlijeka... ok, postoji i reklama za neki čaj koji pomaže u stvaranju mlijeka...


naravno, pa od toga i žive. od dojenja   :Rolling Eyes:  
kad bi bar sve majke dojile, koliko bi njima profit samo narasao  :shock:

----------


## Scandalous

To me podsjetilo na vrijeme kad su zabranili reklamiranje duhanskih proizvoda pa su se odjednom našli parfemi Ronhill i slično...   :Coffee:

----------


## LIMA

Ne znam je li to već spomenuto, dobila sam DM-ovu knjižicu iz programa babybonus (obično s***e), sve same reklame, jedna je za kekse Plasmon gdje piše:


> Za djecu sa navršena 4 mjeseca u svako doba dana kada djetetu želite dati lagan i ukusan obrok


Isto tako, ima i (kršitelj koda) noćna kašica od 4. mjeseca (_Želite da vaša beba mirno i zadovoljno prospava noć? Prije večernje priče ponudite joj jednu od (kršitelj koda) kašica za laku noć!   )_

----------


## cuckalica

u onim novinama mama i beba u kojima dijele rodin dvd o dojenju u dnu 57. stranice (ispod rubrike pitajte pedijatre) je reklama za nekakve specijalne formule.

----------


## cuckalica

u onim novinama mama i beba u kojima dijele rodin dvd o dojenju u dnu 57. stranice (ispod rubrike pitajte pedijatre) je reklama za nekakve specijalne formule.

----------


## cuckalica

isprike na duplom postu, malo steka forum (it's not me it's you  :Razz: )

----------


## njokica

Da, ta reklama je u istom broju i na str. 39, u oba slučaja se reklamira i početno mlijeko za bebe od 0-6mj. Šta to nije _strogo_ zabranjeno  :?

----------


## Neroslava

U principu, to što je zabranjeno ne znači ama baš ništa, jer u RH za kršenje nema pravnih posljedica (koliko sam skužila)   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Dakle, krše Kod, kao da krše bonton, i nikome ništa.
Ispravite me ako sam u krivu.

----------


## †vanesax

Neko je gore na drugoj temi pomenuo SuperRTL, ali to nije vaš Hr RTL. 
Dakle, ne znam koliko ste primetile jer ne vidim da je iko od vas pisao o tome, ali na RTL-u već danima (možda i nedeljama) ide reklama za *** adaptirano mleko. I mogu vam reći da sam se baš iznenadila, jer nisam to očekivala. Mislila sam da to Rode odmah saseku u korenu  :Grin: 
Činjenica da ne pratim tv program, nego tek sporadično uključim tv i u toj sporadičnosti nekoliko puta uhvatim reklamu za ad mleko, mi govori koliko se često ona emituje. 
Eto, tek da znate.

----------


## bijelko

danas je bila reklama za *** 3 na rtl-u oko 6 popodne, da čovjek ne povjeruje!

----------


## gita75

Je, nan3 i ja sam vidjela na rtl-u. Ne kužim se u ta mlijeka. Kaj je to isto prelazno kao gorespomenuti ****?

----------


## tropical

na rtl-u se tan reklama vrti non stop!

nego, jučer sam skužila kod djetetove pedijatrice u sobi gdje važu i mjere bebice hrpu letaka drugog proizvođača nadomjesnog mlijeka.

----------


## babyboys

i kraj reklame : probajte i ostale naše proizvode. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bimba iaia

i prije dnevnika na HRTu :/

----------


## Dolisa

u najnovijem DM-ovom katalogu je reklama za adaptirano....gdje to treba prijaviti? poslikam ako treba.

----------


## kahna

Dolisa šaljem ti pp

----------


## kahna

ne prolazi mi, pun ti je inbox

----------


## Dolisa

evo ispraznih - sorry
ajd opet please

----------


## Neroslava

Kom mogu prijavit to što nam pedijatrica u ordinaciji drži reklamne letke za AD mlijeko nakon godine dana?!
U ORDINCIJI!!! Ne čak ni u čekaoni, gdi bi se mogli vadit da je to tamo netko stavio ''bez njihovog znanja'' (moš si mislit) - nego u ordinaciji. Pa prestraašno >_<

----------


## kahna

imaš pp  :Smile:

----------


## Nimrod

Veliki plakat za (kršitelj koda) vani na zidu, ispred pedijatričine sobe, lijepo uokviren, dok onaj za promociju dojenja stoji sa strane vulgaris nalijepljen na zid pored neke sive ploče okviru jest kršenje točno?

A imenovanje proizvoda za nadohranu na otpusno pismo?

Može na pp ili ovdje što točno trebam napraviti da to prijavim?

----------


## kljucic

I opet Mueller! (kršitelj koda) 2 na akciji, snižen, u prospektu!

----------


## nana3

Patronažna sestra iz Doma zdravlja Čakovec trudnici s blizancima prije poroda dijeli bočice Closer to nature i reklamira ih kao da se bebe neće naviknuti na njih i da ne štete dojenju. A trudnica naravno oduševljena.

----------


## agaco

Patronazna iz Doma zdravlja Pula dijeli Radosnice s reklamom za (kršitelj koda) i kaze mi nakon mog komentara da je moje mlijeko super i da mi ne pada na pamet preci na ikakvu umjetnu hranu, da to nema veze s nikakvim reklamiranjem.

----------


## Thlaspi

Hm, sad mi je žao što nisam ovdje prije svratila, ima materijala za prijavljivanje.... :/
Ovako, ako imate kakve letke poskenirane ili fotke poslikane (ali u  dobroj rezoluciji da se vidi što je gore) možete poslati na:  monitoring@roda.hr
U mejlu napišite i gdje i kada je uzet materijal ili slikana fotka...
Ako imate materijal koji nemožete fotkati/skenirati, pošaljite ga na  Rodin ured ili ga ostavite u uredu, ali ostavite i neke kontakt podatke  ili bar podatke gdje i kada ste uzele ili dobile materijal.

Apropo toga, tko je ostavio letke za (kršitelj koda) nagradnu igru i letak o  Nesteleovim formulama za bebe u Rodi oko 22. srpnja? Treba nam info  otkud su leci...
 
Što se tiče Muellera, njega smo već prijavljivali, ali ključić ako imaš taj prospekt, vrijedi isto kao gore - mejlaj ili dostavi u ured

Što se tiče pedijatrijskih ordinacija - trebaju nam fotke!
To je malo bed ako je unutar same ordinacije jer vam vjerojatno neće dopustiti da slikate a i ne želimo da se sukobljavate s osobljem. Ali, zato možete slikati čekaonice.
Za patronažne bi nam isto trebale neke fotke kao dokazi...
Toliko za sada... pratit ću vas češće ako ima još pitanja...

----------


## kaina

jel ima i ovo kakve veze. Ja kad sam došla iz rodilišta i došla mi patronažna i odmah mi je rekla da idem kupit ***, ne dajte joj zamjensko mlijeko, nego odi kupi *** i to joj daj, mala ti ništ nije dobila na kilaži. čim je ona maknula du... iz moje kuće otišla sam pedijtru i ispalo je da sestri vaga ne radi dobro, a ona bi mene odmah na ***...

----------


## kaina

da, i moj muž je odmah moral otići po ***, čekala je dok se ne vrati da bude sigurna da ga je kupil...

----------


## mašnica

> A imenovanje proizvoda za nadohranu na otpusno pismo?
> 
> Može na pp ili ovdje što točno trebam napraviti da to prijavim?


 I mi smo na otpusnom pismudobili naziv AD-a, njime su hranili bebu u bolnici  :Sad:

----------


## klaudija

DM knjižica sa babylove kašicama od 4.mjeseca: tikvica i krumpir, i mliječna kašica s keksom za laku noć, mliječna kašica griz- vanilija, jabuka blagi sok; (kršitelj koda) kašice od 4.mj.. Knjižica je iz kutije "sretna beba".

Da šaljem?

I još nešto, pedijatrica mije dala tablicu prehrane, na kojoj piše 0-3 mj - dojenje, dohrana već od 4.mj. To je nešto iskopirano i rukom ispravljani mjeseci, ne znam od kud joj to.. Što s tim?

----------


## Thlaspi

*krescenija*, ne mogu vjerovati... kada si rodila? ako je to bilo u zadnjih 6 mjeseci, možda možemo štogod učiniti...

*mašnica* i *Nimrod*, možete li poskenirati ili fotokopirati ta otpusna pisma? Za mačnicu vidim da još ne kasnimo, beba je ispod 6 mj, a za Nimrod barem da imamo u arhivi...

*klaudija*, kada si rodila i gdje si dobila paket "sretna beba"? nije valjda u rodilištu? 
Ako je tablica iskopirana i prepravljana teško ćemo nešto pomoću nje dokazati... ima li službeni pečat?

Šaljem vam svima i pp

----------


## klaudija

Rodila sam u prosincu 2009., paket sam dobila u ljekarni, a ne sjećam se otkud mi letak za paket.. Na tablici nema apsolutno ništa pa pretpostavljam da se ne može ništa. pedica mi je počela pričat o alergijama, sokićima pa mi je uvalila taj papir kad je malecka imala 4 mj..

----------


## zloćko

Ne znam dal ovo ima neke veze al kad sam ja rodila svoju malu , sjećam se da jednoj mami beba nije htjela dojiti sam je spavala a mama se zabrinula onda se setra izlanula da bebe kad plaču daju ima nekakvu glukozu da izdrže od dojenja do dojenja!!!!
I još kad mi je šogorica rodila prije vremena , beba je bila u inkubatoru , šogor je morao ići kupiti H...p pre jel kao ne može se dojiri ak je u inkubatoru!!!!

----------


## Thlaspi

da malo oživimo ovaj topik...


  Eto,  ponovo vas molimo da nam šaljete primjere kršenja koda iz vaše okoline.
Kršenje su reklame za nadomjeske mlijeku (AD) ili dude i bočice, hranu označenu kao prikladnu ispod 6. mj starosti ili prikladnu kao nadomjestak za majčino mlijeko, itd. 
Sve to može biti u obliku letaka koje dobijete u ljekarni, kod pedijatra, pronađete u katalozima u svom poštanskom sandučiću, ili akcija na prodajnim mjestima poput posebnih popusta, nagradnih igri i slično. Kršenje je i promocija u dućanima, poput oznake 1+1 gratis, posebne police sa primamljivim plakatom i tako dalje.
Ako imate nedoumica, pišite ovdje pa ćemo vidjeti što je posrijedi...

Najbolje bi bilo kada bi mogli dobiti fotke primjera kršenja a možete ih slati na: monitoring@roda.hr
Ili ako imate materijale u papirnatom obliku pošaljite ih na ured: Udruga RODA, Čanićeva 14, 10000 Zagreb

----------


## mašnica

Upravo poslala!

----------


## mašnica

U konzumu i na rtl-u reklame H***-a?

----------


## Thlaspi

hej, kamo si poslala? na ured?
reklamu s rtl imamo snimljenu, a propustila sam konzum?
jel u katalogu ili na policama?

----------


## Thlaspi

ah, sad vidim, poslala si još u listopadu i to smo dobili na mail, oprosti

ako dobijete doma poštom kakve kataloge od konzuma, interspara, plodina, bla bla i unutra su kašice, AD ili nešto slično na akciji, možete skenirati ili pofotkati pa poslati na mail

bilo bi dobro da jedna fotka bude tako da se vidi naslovnica kataloga tako da znamo o kojem se supermerketu radi, jedna da bude da se vidi konkretna reklama (npr. slika AD na akciji) i možda neki krupni plan tog proizvoda da se vidi što točno piše
također, važni su nam datumi kada ste i gdje pokupile katalog ili kad vam je osvanuo u sandučiću
ko što vidite, detalji su važni, ali ako mejlate slike, podsjetit ću vas i pitati da dopunite podatke koji fale

----------


## mašnica

U konzumu ima i u prospektima a i na ulaznim vratima, tj. na onim "vratima" gdje je strelica i koja se sama otvaraju...ako uskoro opet odem pofotkat' ću

----------


## Mater Studiorum

> ako dobijete doma poštom kakve kataloge od konzuma, interspara, plodina, bla bla i unutra su kašice, AD ili nešto slično na akciji, možete skenirati ili pofotkati pa poslati na mail


Evo, ja skupila kataloge danas i imam dva takva primjera.
Skeniram i šaljem.

----------


## Thlaspi

odlično, žene!
to nam je od velike pomoći... :D

----------


## klaudija

Dobili smo od pedice uputnicu u fascikliću od jednog proizvođača AD-a.. da mailam?

----------


## Thlaspi

može, ako možeš fotke ili sken bi bilo dobro
datum i mjesto tj. koja ped ordinacija

----------


## S2000

jel ovo krsenje:

Kod pedijatrice preko pola zida stoji plakat (kršitelj koda) BioFarm : Upute o prehrani dojenceta, tablica u kojoj od 4.mj pise adaptirano mlijeko, jabuke, banane, kruske, riža i kukuruz.

----------


## Lutonjica

je

----------


## S2000

okidoki , saljem sliku

----------


## spajalica

ako se setate sad po ducanima radi bozicne kupovine, ili pak gledate kataloge intenzivno skicnite da li ima krsenje koda. zahvalni smo na svakoj dojavi  :Yes:

----------


## tina55

spada li u kršenje akcija koju je prije par mjeseci imao one2play: za bilo što kupljeno (mi kupili igračku) dobiješ na poklon 2 dude ??!!?!?!?

----------


## kljucic

Mislim da ne. Dude nisu u dosegu Koda.

----------


## Nimrod

Ako su dude varalice s logom proizvođača nadomjestaka za mlijeko, ja bih rekla da jesu u dosegu Pravilnika. No dude varalice izrijekom nisu u dosegu. 

Dude za bočice jesu.

----------


## marjetarino

da najbolje ukinit sve reklame tako da mame koje ne mogu dojit nemaju nikakvu informacijiu sta gdje i kamo  koje valja mlijeko koje ne ,,,znam ja da je majcino najbolje a da su sve ostalo pa najbolje rec otrovi ali sta sad da one rade?najbolje da im dijete umre od gladi ?? pa oni kojima se ne citaju te reklame nek ne citaju ja ono sta me ne interesira ne citam,,,a vi dajte malo vise reklama koje poticu dojenje i objasnite kad i zasto pocinjati s dohranom,,,tj. malo vise educirajte mame i borite se na drugi nacin ,,,, svi imamo pravo izbora i to sta roda ima svoje stavove ne znaci da drugi moraju bit uskraceni za informacije

----------


## puntica

> da najbolje ukinit sve reklame tako da mame koje ne mogu dojit nemaju nikakvu informacijiu sta gdje i kamo  koje valja mlijeko koje ne ,,,znam ja da je majcino najbolje a da su sve ostalo pa najbolje rec otrovi ali sta sad da one rade?najbolje da im dijete umre od gladi ?? pa oni kojima se ne citaju te reklame nek ne citaju ja ono sta me ne interesira ne citam,,,a vi dajte malo vise reklama koje poticu dojenje i objasnite kad i zasto pocinjati s dohranom,,,tj. malo vise educirajte mame i borite se na drugi nacin ,,,, svi imamo pravo izbora i to sta roda ima svoje stavove ne znaci da drugi moraju bit uskraceni za informacije


odluku o vrsti adaptiranog mlijeka koje ćeš dati svome djetetu sigurno ne bi trebala donjeti na temelju reklama. mislim, pa kako odabrati u moru reklama, mlijeko s najboljim pakiranjem? najšarenije? ono koje je ko fol bio? ili ne...

odluku bi trebala donijeti na temelju preporuke pedijatra, koji bi ti trebao savjetovati koje je zamjensko mlijeko najbolje za tvoju bebu (nisu sva mlijeka ista)

tako da ja, osobno, mislim da bi bilo puno bolje da nema tih reklama. jer bi manje mama imalo problema s odabirom pravog mlijeka i izbjegle bi se neke stvari koje se često događaju dok roditelji i dijete pokušavaju shvatiti koje im to mlijeko najbolje paše

ali bih voljela i da su pedijatri malo skloniji pomaganju majkama u dojenju i da ne uvjeravaju toliko žena da im mlijeko ne valja, da su im bradavice uvučene, da je dijete gladno, da daju čajeve/vodu...u tom bi slučaju i potreba za zamjenskim mlijekom bila manja  :Unsure:

----------


## marjetarino

> odluku o vrsti adaptiranog mlijeka koje ćeš dati svome djetetu sigurno ne bi trebala donjeti na temelju reklama. mislim, pa kako odabrati u moru reklama, mlijeko s najboljim pakiranjem? najšarenije? ono koje je ko fol bio? ili ne...


pa naravno da prema sarenilu kutije ne bi birala mlijeko ali bih bar imajuci reklame imala u vidu sta se sve nudi pa se malo informirat i raspitat i odluciti sto dati ako dojenje ne ide ,,,ovo s sabotazom reklama mi je bezveze,,, mislim da se vise treba radit na davanju informacija educiranju i neznam jos cemu sve a malo manje vremena posvetit ovim stvarima.........koliko god vi radili protiv reklama i dalje ce bit mama koje su jednostavno i imajuci mlijeka odlucile da nece dojit da ce dati kasicu i to kupovnu s 4 mjeseca da ce davati cajeve i neznam sta.........usmjerite svoju dobru volju na drugu stranu pa mozda i bude nekog efekta

----------


## Mater Studiorum

Marijetarino,
Roda se ne bavi sabotažom reklama.
Roda traži primjere reklama koje krše Međunarodni pravilnik o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko.
Pravilnik se primjenjuje u svim zemljama koje su članice WHO, tako i u Hrvatskoj.
Pravilnik je donešen kako bi se ograničilo oglašavanje koje šteti praksi dojenja.
Ništa više od toga, ništa manje od toga.

E sad, ti možeš postavljati pitanje treba li takav pravilnik postojati. Isto tako možeš smatrati da je postojeći Pravilnik neadekvatan.
Samo, bilo bi dobro da se prvo informiraš o čemu se ovdje uopće raspravlja.

----------


## puntica

> pa naravno da prema sarenilu kutije ne bi birala mlijeko ali bih bar imajuci reklame imala u vidu sta se sve nudi pa se malo informirat i raspitat i odluciti sto dati ako dojenje ne ide ,,,ovo s sabotazom reklama mi je bezveze,,, mislim da se vise treba radit na davanju informacija educiranju i neznam jos cemu sve a malo manje vremena posvetit ovim stvarima.........koliko god vi radili protiv reklama i dalje ce bit mama koje su jednostavno i imajuci mlijeka odlucile da nece dojit da ce dati kasicu i to kupovnu s 4 mjeseca da ce davati cajeve i neznam sta.........usmjerite svoju dobru volju na drugu stranu pa mozda i bude nekog efekta


ali, reklame nisu napravljene zato da ti saznaš koje su prednosti kojega mlijeka, nego da te nagovore da je određeno mlijeko najbolje. na temelju reklama ne možeš odlučiti. da odeš u ljekarnu i pitaš da ti pokažu sve vrste adaptiranog mlijeka, sigurna sam da bi se iznenadila, jer za neke nisi nikad ni čula, jer se ne reklamiraju tako agresivno. a njihova su mlijeka možda punu bolja od onih za koje svaka šuša zna  :Smile:  Oni žive od toga, njima je cilj da što manje žena doji i da se što više djece hrani na bočicu, jer je tako njima profit veći. ne rade oni adaptirana iz filantropije, nego samo radi profita...

što se tiče 'sabotaže reklama', pa nije to roda smislila?! to je nešto što postoji puuuuuuno godina, i što je osmislila svjetska zdravstvena organizacija. prema međunarodnom pravilniku o marketingu nadomejestaka za majčino mlijeko, zabranjeno je reklamiranje. to što neki i dalje reklamiraju govori samo o njihovoj etičnosti i želji za profitom (onda lijepo plate kazne, ali im se svejedno profit poveća pa nije bed). ako te zanima kako sve to izgleda, možeš pročitati ovaj tekst, mislim da je sve lijepo objašnjeno http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=139

ne znam jel se sjećaš priča iz nekih zemalja u razvoju, gdje su se adaptirana počela agresivno reklamirati, pa su uspjeli uvjeriti mame da bi dojenjem samo štetile svome djetetu (jer su majke bile jako neuhranjene) pa su čak i dijelili besplatna adaptirana da kao pomognu tim jadnim ljudima. i što se dogodilo? veliko sra.nje. djeca su počela umirati od raznih bolesti (jer uopće nije bilo pitke vode s kojom bi se moglo smućkati adaptirano), a osim toga, djeca su bila jako neuhranjena (jer, kad se prestalo dijeliti besplatno, onda se moralo kupovati, a love niotkud, pa se pripremalo rijetko mlijeko, da se uštedi na količini, da duže traje, i onda je zdravlje djece postalo veeeeliki problem).
zbog takvih, i sličnih situacija, gdje su proizvođači ad. mlijeka pokazali svoju veliku etičnost, svjetska zdravstvena organizacija osmislila je zabranu reklamiranja, da, naravno, zaštiti dojenje, a kroz to i djecu...




> usmjerite svoju dobru volju na drugu stranu pa mozda i bude nekog efekta


ovo nisam shvatila? na koju drugu stranu?

----------


## marjetarino

1.znam ja dobro o cemu se raspravlja i procitala sam ja pravilnik vise puta
2.roda trazi informacije sudjeluje u tome i na taj nacin sabotira reklame ,,,ocito po rodi da bi mame koje ne doje trebale biti ne informirane i ne upucene u ponudu na trzistu takoder putem reklama bilo bi im olaksano znati sto je u ponudi te za te proizvode bi mogle lakse potraziti detaljnije informacije
3.nemoze mene nagovoriti reklama da ja nesto koristim ili ne koristim ali mi moze dati do znanja da i to postoji
4.naravno da je cijela ta industrija temeljena na profitu to nitko ne osporava i naravno da bi njima bilo draze da  majke ne doje ,, ali objasni mi ovo zasto se najvise koristi ****??? a najgori je najeftiniji najrasprotranjeniji u svakom ducanu je stoji po sporkim skladistima ducana ,,, a kad kazem da sam ja svojoj prvoj curi davala **** pogledaju me sareno a sta je to? i zar to postoji? ne znaju nemaju informaciju nisu nikad vidile reklamu mi ni nista a da su je vidile mozda bi ga i kupile ,pa vec kad ne doje mogle bi dati nesto kvalitetnije
5.a to da su se agresivno neki reklamirali je mislim prije problem ne dovoljnog promicanja dojenja i ne edukaciji mama i da su uspjeli uvjeriti mame da dojenje ne valja hmmmm o kakvim se mama radi super hiper labilnima kad te netko u to moze uvjeriti

i na kraju to je moje misljenje da reklama treba biti,pa mozes se ti slagat ili ne slagat
 isto tako mislim da je najvaznije da je suvgdje naglaseno da je majcino mlijeko najbitnije i to je to pa ko voli nek izvoli
,,,nije mi jasno sta se misli postic s tim ne reklamiranjem ?? cak i cajeva i duda i kasica .................a kad pocme papat sta da mu dam piti coca colu,,,,kad ga budem morala odvojit od dojenja jer se moram vratit radit sta da mu umjesto dudice da ga smiri dam kost da glode? kasice koje se kupuju pune su konzervansa ali i mrkvica koju cu mu skuhat je genetski modificirana i poljevana pesticidima ,,,,,,,,,,ma dajte pustite zene da imaju informacije svak za sebe bira,,,neces pa nemoras .isto ono sto ti se ne cita nemoj citat..i volim vjerovat da hrvatice nisu ko ovce ni labilne i da imaju svoje misljenje i da jedna reklama za mlijeko ili nesto drugo nece promjenit njezino misljene.....a mozda sam u krivu mozda smo nacija ovaca , cast izuzecima

----------


## apricot

možda te reklama neće navesti da umjesto dojenja uzmeš formulu, ali kada dođeš u dućan i gledaš kutije... ispred očiju će ti biti onaj simpatični stari striček, koji se svojim prezimenom (i dvorcima i voznim parkom, vjerojatno), kune kako je baš njegova "kutija" najbolja.
i onda još licemjerno na toj istoj kutiji piše "majčino mlijeko je najbolje", e kako bi se pokolebali oni koji su i na trenutak pomislili u njihove najbolje namjere.

sve je to napravljeno vrlo perfidno i ja, evo, mislim kako bi mene reklama (ne za formulu, već za bilo što drugo) mogla navesti da i kupim taj proizvod.

da smo mi svi stvarni prepametni da padnemo pod utjecaj reklama, ne bi marketinški stručnjaci imali plaće višestruko veće od kirurga ili profesora književnosti.
svaka "kutija" koju ti kupiš, tebe osiromašuje, proizvođača obogaćuje.
tvoje dijte itekako gubi, a on itekako dobiva.
treba li im onda uopće dopustiti da nas uvjeravaju?

----------


## spajalica

u HR postoji puno stvari koje se ne bi smjele reklamirati i to su nekako uspjeli dovesti u red (npr. cigarete), postoji puno stvari koje se ne bi smjele prodavati mladjim od 18 godina (pa to nisu doveli u red), postoji puno lijekova koji se ne bi smjeli prodavati jer idu iskljucivo na recept, pa dodnedavno znamo svi da se moglo, ali evo stisnuli su ih i cini mi se da ide na bolje.

za formulu i kod lobi je prejak, a u nasoj drzavi se bas nekome i ne gnjevi s tim, jer nas ne stiscu da to mora tako biti. dakle kod postoji, ali kao i u slucaju prodaje cigareta i alkohola bas se ne postiva.
mozda ces sad misliti eto nje ja kupe ona u spade, ali eto nas svrbi taj lobi, i smatramo da bi dojenje trebalo reklamirati, a ne uvijek romanticne slike oca koji hrani djete na bocicu (a dolje logo nekog proizvodjaca formule, a ne banke mlijeka).

sto se tice reklame, da izgleda lijepo kad nas "informiraju" o novim proizvodima, ali kako god uzmes svaka reklama ima za cilj povecati prodaju.

----------


## marjetarino

> smatramo da bi dojenje trebalo reklamirati


eto jednostavno reklamom protiv reklame

----------


## spajalica

reklame kostaju. 
ali udruga je imala reklame, jumboplakat predivan s nasom forumasicom i njenim djetetom  :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## srecica

Reklama nije informacija.
Ima hrpa korisnih informacija koje ne mozes dobiti iz reklama iz cistog razloga jer reklama kosta.

Da reklame nemaju smisla ni utjecaja na korisnike, zar bi se onda u marketingu vrtile gomile nula? Moja mama je pocetkom 70tih kad me rodila bila uvjerena da je AD najsavrsenija hrana koju mi moze dati, i jos uvijek u to vjeruje i tesko joj se bilo pomiriti s tim da njena unuka nema dudu i da nikad nije imala flasicu, to je nesto sto je po njenom sastavni dio opreme za dijete. Ja postujem njen izbor i ona moj, jer smo obje ucinile ono sto smo najbolje znale za svoje dijete.

----------


## marjetarino

> Reklama nije informacija.
> Ima hrpa korisnih informacija koje ne mozes dobiti iz reklama iz cistog razloga jer reklama kosta.
> 
> Da reklame nemaju smisla ni utjecaja na korisnike, zar bi se onda u marketingu vrtile gomile nula? Moja mama je pocetkom 70tih kad me rodila bila uvjerena da je AD najsavrsenija hrana koju mi moze dati, i jos uvijek u to vjeruje i tesko joj se bilo pomiriti s tim da njena unuka nema dudu i da nikad nije imala flasicu, to je nesto sto je po njenom sastavni dio opreme za dijete. Ja postujem njen izbor i ona moj, jer smo obje ucinile ono sto smo najbolje znale za svoje dijete.


nitko nije ni spomenuo da bi u reklamama trebalo bit informacija , receno je da bi reklame trebale bit da imamo u vidu sta postoji i sta sve ima na trzistu pa da se dalje o tome mozemo informirat (malo bolje citati postove)
a to da ti je mama bila uvjerena da je AD najsavrsenija hrana koju ti moze dat je posljedica ne educiranja majki zena itd.
Cinjenica je ta da i bez reklama uvjek ce bit majki koje nece dojiti ali nije samo rijec o reklamama za mlijeko rjec je o kompletno svemu ajde uzmimo ovako ako se mlijeko i ne reklamira da bi se zastitilo dojenje ( koje po meni ne ovisi o reklami a nadalje na svakoj kutiji pakovanju pise da je majcino mlijeko najbolje najvaznije ) zasto se ostale stvari nebi trebale reklamirat kasice cajevi dude bocice
pa nije cijela hrvatska istog misljenja pa ima svak pravo odgajat i podizat svoje dijete kako ga je volja ,ocu li ja svojima dat dudu ili ne nije niciji problem nego moj vlastiti..........
kasica se nebi trebala bit reklamirana jer je sigurno tisucu puta gora od genetski modificiranog povrca hvala mojoj drzavi sto mi stiti djecu na taj nacin  :Klap:

----------


## spajalica

> kasica se nebi trebala bit reklamirana jer je sigurno tisucu puta gora od genetski modificiranog povrca hvala mojoj drzavi sto mi stiti djecu na taj nacin


pa onda nam pomozi kad nesto vidis i javi na ovom topicu.
eto ipak smo se nasle negdje  :Smile:

----------


## tina55

na facebooku je neka nagradna igra: postavljanje fotografija beba s dodom, priborom za hranjenje ili bočicom pa ne znam da li i to spada u kršenje koda
samo prenosim info, a vi prosudite  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

sad cu vjerojatno lupiti, ali ja nisam na FB, pa da li nam mozes staviti link da vidimo tocno sto je tamo.

----------


## tina55

> sad cu vjerojatno lupiti, ali ja nisam na FB, pa da li nam mozes staviti link da vidimo tocno sto je tamo.


samo u FB tražilicu ukucajte Bimbo Baby shop

----------


## Thlaspi

ne želim sad cjepidlačit ili ikoga napadati, ali moram se osvrnuti na par stvari...



> nitko nije ni spomenuo da bi u reklamama trebalo bit informacija , receno je da bi reklame trebale bit da imamo u vidu sta postoji i sta sve ima na trzistu pa da se dalje o tome mozemo informirat (malo bolje citati postove)


poanta jest da reklame nisu informacije nego reklame - informacije se mogu dobiti kod liječnika pedijatra, a nekad je tako i bilo (AD se moglo kupiti samo u ljekarni i uz preporuku liječnika)




> a to da ti je mama bila uvjerena da je AD najsavrsenija hrana koju ti moze dat je posljedica ne educiranja majki zena itd.


to ne-educiranje je zapravo bilo ispiranje mozga u stilu: formula je bolja od mm... iz iskustva moje majke...




> Cinjenica je ta da i bez reklama uvjek ce bit majki koje nece dojiti ali nije samo rijec o reklamama za mlijeko rjec je o kompletno svemu ajde uzmimo ovako ako se mlijeko i ne reklamira da bi se zastitilo dojenje ( koje po meni ne ovisi o reklami a nadalje na svakoj kutiji pakovanju pise da je majcino mlijeko najbolje najvaznije ) zasto se ostale stvari nebi trebale reklamirat kasice cajevi dude bocice
> pa nije cijela hrvatska istog misljenja pa ima svak pravo odgajat i podizat svoje dijete kako ga je volja ,ocu li ja svojima dat dudu ili ne nije niciji problem nego moj vlastiti..........


mislim da tu griješiš jer je to zapravo i ipak svačiji problem... što je manje djece dojeno to je populacija u cjelini više bolesna (to nismo izmislili nego je zaključila Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija), za proizvodnju adaptiranog se troše resursi a stvara se i nepotreban otpad od kutija, bočica, itd. 
iako svako može odgajati svoje dijete kako hoće, svakom djetetu su u Konvenciji o pravima djeteta zajamčena neka prava a jedno od njih je i pravo na zdravlje, znači da treba štti zdravu i prirodnu prehranu...

to što sam napisala je sada ovako zbrda zdola ali ima mnogo razloga zašto treba štititi dojenje od agresivnog marketinga

----------


## sofie

Pozdrav svima,

pročitavši ovaj forum malo sam obratila pozornost na kršenje koda - spada li internetski banner proizvodjaca AD-a na forumu za trudnice http://trudnoca.net/forum/ u krsenje koda? Mene je reklama nemalo izenadila.

Sofie

----------


## spajalica

Sofie prvo dobro nam dosla, a sad hvala na ukazanoj reklami.

----------


## sofie

jos bolje Vas nasla :Smile:

----------


## Nimrod

Sofie, puno hvala! I dobro došla! 

I bravo!  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: 
To *jest* kršenje pravilnika, ne samo banner, nego i google ad sa strane.

----------


## klaudija

Upravo sam vidjela reklamu na RTL-u za kašice od 5.mjeseca od H***.  Znači između 7:10-7:15 h, 2 puta..

----------


## spajalica

e ovo ja zovem aktivnom osobom, jos da je u meni ovako puno aktivnosti di bi nam bio kraj  :Wink: 
nimrod uzela sam ja PrtScn te stranice, a ako si ti na FB ajde molim te vidi ono od tine55

----------


## Lady Grey

Ovo pto Tina spominje - evo kopi-pejst s fejsbuka:

Bimbo Baby shop i Tommee Tippee vas nagrađuju
...Dragi naši Bimbići!!!!
Uoći božično- novogodišnjih blagdana vaš Bimbo baby shop u suradnji sa uvoznikom Tommee Tippee proizvoda, odlučio Vas je nagraditi .
Tommee Tippee je poznati proizvođač dudica,bočica, pribora za hranjenjenje i ostalih potrepština za mame i bebe.
Kako bi nagradili vaš trud potrebno je da u našem odjelu za fotografije (na našoj stranici
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bimbo-...63953436966755
) postavite slike vašeg djeteta kako pije iz bočice, jede iz tanjura ili duda dudu (bilo kojeg proizvođača).
Moguće je postaviti samo jednu sliku, kako bi bili svi ravnopravni.
2 slike koje od strane vaših prijatelja budu dobila najviše lajkova i 1 slika po našem izboru bit će nagrađene i to sa:
1.putnim sterilizatorom +bočicom Tommee Tippee
2. bočicom Tommee Tippee 150ml 
3. popustom od 10% na kupnju bilo kojeg Tommee Tippee proizvoda

----------


## fgm1236

To sa Trudnoca.net i ja sam vidjela i prijavila ali banner je još tamo  :Sad:

----------


## Nimrod

> To sa Trudnoca.net i ja sam vidjela i prijavila ali banner je još tamo


Meni je to istinski grozno - eto, pravi primjer kako se reklamama potkopava dojenje i kako proizvođači bezočno krše kod u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## klaudija

DM-ov katalog, sijećanj 2011 - **** sokić od 4.mj, (kršitelj koda) kašica od 4.mj, babylove mliječna kašica i sok od 4. mj.. 

šaljem poštom u petak ako niste već dobili.. Koji je rok da reagirate? dugujem vam nešto pa se nadam da nisam previše zakasnila..

----------


## klaudija

Evo mene opet..

U prospektu od Plodina su (kršitelj koda)ovi sokići jabuka-višnja  i jabuka-marelica 4+..

----------


## spajalica

klaudija, hvala ti na svakom postu  :Klap: . znam da ne reagiramo bas odmah  :Embarassed: , ali pratimo te. ako ti nije problem skeniraj ili fotografiraj kad nesto nadjes pa nam posalji.

----------


## klaudija

A ja već pomislila da sam dosadna.. 

Problem mi je skeniranje jer nemam skener, a s fotićem ne mogu uslikati dovoljno dobro da se vidi pa zato uvijek ovako javim ako se radi o prospektima da ih vi probate nabaviti..

Kad smo već kod toga, u prospektu od Mullera se nalaze **** kašice od 4.mj i bočice za bebe od 4.mj.  :Grin:

----------


## klaudija

> Kad smo već kod toga, u prospektu od Mullera se nalaze **** kašice od 4.mj i bočice za bebe od 4.mj.


 eto kad sam brzopleta, radi se *(kršitelj koda)* kašici..

----------


## BebaBeba

Ku kuccc eto i mene ovdje moram prijavit... Jutros na novoj tv.... *** 3... Reklama je doduse meni osobno prekrasna ali... kontra zakona!

----------


## spajalica

klaudija pa kako bi bila dosadna, kad se fakat trudis i vjeruj mi svi to cijenimo. OK ako nemas skener, onda cemo mi potraziti Muellerov prospekt. mozes mi samo molim te reci to je zadnji prosekt od muellera?

bebabeba dakle nan3, hvala i tebi, ali to sto ti se reklama svidjela nije sramota, pa to im je i cilj, samo je problem bas sto si i ti rekla, time krse kod.

----------


## BebaBeba

Ma reklamica je zbilja super, prvo prikazuju bušu trudnice preko koje se vide pokreti bebaca, pa nakon toga mamicu koja doji bebu  :Smile:  I jos naglasavaju NAKON MAJCINOG MLIJEKA Nan3... al mislim da se to ni na koji nacin po kodu nesmije reklamirati, jelda?

----------


## apricot

to i jest način da se ljudima uvuku pod kožu
jer će svi reći: vidi kako su ovi divni, naglašavaju kako je majčino mlijeko najbolje.

perfidna podvala.

----------


## BebaBeba

Da, nazalost to je istina  :Sad:  Meni je jos uvijek zao sta sam nazalost bila prisiljena preci na AD kad je moja imala samo 2 mj  :Sad:  A taman nam je krenulo kako treba!

----------


## klaudija

> klaudija pa kako bi bila dosadna, kad se fakat trudis i vjeruj mi svi to cijenimo. OK ako nemas skener, onda cemo mi potraziti Muellerov prospekt. mozes mi samo molim te reci to je zadnji prosekt od muellera?


Zadnji Muellerov prospekt, ponuda od 10.02.-16.02.2011.

A danas sam kod naše pedice vidjela letke nekog (meni) novog branda MAM, uz četkice za zube, reklamiraju i dude varalice i bočice, poslikala sam i uzela letke, poslat ću fotke na mail, valjda će bit ok..
I ima jedan veliki plakat od Celie, pisalo je kako je dojenje zdravo i spominjao se WHO, a tek sad na netu vidim da je to neka nova formula.. AD se nije čini mi se nigdje spomenuo na plakatu, ali je pisala njihova web stranica.. ako treba, zaletit ću se opet do tamo pa poslikat..

----------


## tropical

kad ideš slijedeći put, stvarno ne moraš samo radi toga ići ponovno. i super!!! hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

klaudija super si  :Yes: 
kao sto tropical rece ne moras tamo sad samo radi toga. samo posalji na mail.

----------


## Nimrod

Klaudija, fakat si mrak!
Vidim da si mi blizu, kad dođe lijepše vrijeme, vodim te na kavu u Maksimiru ;D 
Za trud.

----------


## klaudija

:Embarassed: 

Drago mi je da mogu pomoći!

Nimrod, dogovoreno  :Wink:

----------


## kljucic

*Nimrod*, dopeljam ti ja klaudiju, nju ti je malo teže iz kuće izvuć  :Smile: 

Nego, svih tih prospekata većinom ima i online pa ne moraš skenirat.
Evo ga tu http://www.mueller.hr/uploads/tx_mue...log/index.html
http://www.mueller.hr/uploads/tx_mue...f/complete.pdf

Isto vrijedi i za ostale trgovine/trgovačke lance i sl.

----------


## Nimrod

Može :D

Tenks na linkovima!

----------


## fgm1236

A koliko traje to od kada se prijavi netko npr. Trudnoca.net dok se krene u akciju i taj banner ukloni? Jer on je već tamo jaaako dugo i prijavljen je i još uvijek stoji! Dođe mi da napišem administratorici kako ju nije sram reklamirati nešto što ne smije po Zakonu  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kata.klik

a zašto *** 3 krši zakon (kod)?

----------


## kljucic

> A koliko traje to od kada se prijavi netko npr. Trudnoca.net dok se krene u akciju i taj banner ukloni? Jer on je već tamo jaaako dugo i prijavljen je i još uvijek stoji! Dođe mi da napišem administratorici kako ju nije sram reklamirati nešto što ne smije po Zakonu


 To je samo Pravilnik i još nije implementiran u nijedan zakon u RH. Mi možemo upozoriti na kršenje, ali oni ga nisu dužni ukloniti. Trenutno nema sankcija za kršenje Pravilnika.

----------


## kljucic

> a zašto *** 3 krši zakon (kod)?


 Iz Pravilnika:
Članak 2: *Djelokrug Pravilnika*

Pravilnik se primjenjuje na marketing, i s njime povezane djelatnosti,  slijedećih proizvoda: *nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko*, uključujući i  dojenačku formulu; drugih mliječnih, prehrambenih proizvoda i napitaka,  uključujući i dopunsku hranu koja se daje preko bočice, kada se promiču  ili prodaju ili na neki drugi način predstavljaju prikladnima, uz  preinake ili bez njih, za uporabu kao djelomični ili potpuni nadomjestak  za majčino mlijeko; bočica za hranjenje i duda. On se takoder odnosi na  njihovu kvalitetu i informacije o njihovoj uporabi.

Članak 5: *Javnost i majke*

5.1  Ne bi se smjelo reklamirati, niti na bilo koji drugi način općoj  javnosti promicati proizvode koji ulaze u djelokrug ovog Pravilnika.

----------


## klaudija

upravo sam otvorila jedan oglas na njuškalu, i iskočio mi je pop-up oglas za Nan3 od 10+ koji otprilike kaže: "vaša zaštita traje i nakon dojenja" a izmijenjuju se slike majke/i koje doje bebe (mislim, koliko sam uspjela uhvatit jer se oglas pojavljuje po par sekundi u nekoliko navrata).

----------


## mašnica

Jel u kršenje ulazi i prospekt u kojemu je kašica i piše za bebu od 6mj.?

----------


## jkitanov

Jel u kršenje koda spada tek rođeno dj umotano u ------ dekicu?
Vidjela sam sliku i nemogu vjerovati, ako nekom treba slika mogu mailati.

----------


## spajalica

> upravo sam otvorila jedan oglas na njuškalu, i iskočio mi je pop-up oglas za Nan3 od 10+ koji otprilike kaže: "vaša zaštita traje i nakon dojenja" a izmijenjuju se slike majke/i koje doje bebe (mislim, koliko sam uspjela uhvatit jer se oglas pojavljuje po par sekundi u nekoliko navrata).


klaudija sta reci, sem hvala 




> Jel u kršenje koda spada tek rođeno dj umotano u ------ dekicu?
> Vidjela sam sliku i nemogu vjerovati, ako nekom treba slika mogu mailati.


definitivno, ajde molim te posalji sliku na monitoring@roda.hr

----------


## jedna zdenka

Evo da i ja prijavim nešto. Već sam drugi put na online stranicama Glorije vidjela reklamu za ***. To je jedna od onih reklama koja se pojavi kad otvoriš stranicu. Imaju više reklama za razne proizvode te se one rotiraju, pa vam ne mogu staviti link baš za ovu.

----------


## mašnica

Dobila sam knjižicu s kuponima Konzum dječjeg kluba, a unutra bonovi za kašice od 4.mj.

Šaljem?

----------


## apricot

bome šalješ!
tenks!

----------


## mašnica

Evo evo!!! A kašice od 6mj. ne ulaze u kršenje ili? to sam pak vidjela u DM-ovom katalogu.

----------


## apricot

nažalost - ne.
iako bih ja njih sve poskidala zbog sastava.

----------


## sillyme

Nan3 reklama iskače i na net.hr pa link na bebe.

Meni osobno je kod ove reklame uzas (puno gori od samog reklamiranja nadomjestka) to što piše "od 10. mjeseci nadalje" - pa ili je od 10. mjeseca nadalje ili od 10 mjeseci nadalje. Puni para a u reklami nepismenost neprimjerena i visim razredima osnovne - pa kad se uci razlika izmedju rednih i kardinalnih brojeva????  :Shock:

----------


## ivarica

> to i jest način da se ljudima uvuku pod kožu
> jer će svi reći: vidi kako su ovi divni, naglašavaju kako je majčino mlijeko najbolje.
> 
> perfidna podvala.


nitko od njih ne bi ni spomenuo majcino mlijeko da to nisu obavezni
ko sto na cigaretama ne bi pisalo da ubijaju, nitko ne misli da duhanska industrija to pise iz nekih perfidnih pobuda i u reklamne svrhe

----------


## tina55

spar ima posebni letak za bebe, uključujući i razne kašice, dodatke, ne znam što smiju snižavat, što ne, pa najbolje da same pogledate

----------


## spajalica

hvala na informaciji  :Smile:

----------


## rafael

Nova tv, danas u 16:50, reklama za *** 3

----------


## lisica

htv1 danas prije Nedj. u 2, reklama za Nan3. Jutros za vrijeme trajanja crtića Wnx isto Nan3. Piše nakon dojenja ali...

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Nisam sigurna za ovo, ali negdje ranije piše _Kršenje je i promocija u dućanima, poput oznake 1+1 gratis, posebne police sa primamljivim plakatom i tako dalje._ ...Dakle, super Konzum, Zagreb, Dankovečka/Oporovečka - posebna, pokretna polica s NAN3 izvučena iz reda s dječjom hranom (formulama, kašicama...), i stavljena na sam početak tog reda (uz glavni prolaz od ulaska u dućan). Nemam sliku, ali mogu skoknuti poslikat  :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

> htv1 danas prije Nedj. u 2, reklama za Nan3. Jutros za vrijeme trajanja crtića Wnx isto Nan3. Piše nakon dojenja ali...


da, piše "nakon dojenja" a ide od 10. mjeseca.

idealno za mame koje se nakon godinu dana vraćaju na posao, dijete kreće u jaslice i zabrinute su što i kako s dojenjem.

pa kad ih nisu uspjeli pokolebati s dojenjem u početku, dočekaju ih tu.

a tek pomno smišljen srcedrapateljni tekst: "*dok* sam te dojila..."  :Rolling Eyes: 

a dijete nema ni godinu dana!

----------


## lisica

baš su hulje!! ma vratila sam se i ja na posao nakon 4 i pol mj. od poroda i svejedno smo uživale u dojenju do njene 2. godine. nije htjela flašicu pa se mudri tata dosjetio mrvicu zgusnuti izdojeno i papali na žlicu njih dvoje..
baš mi idu na živce! a moja mudra sveki veli a kako će mame koje nemaju mlijeka znati što da daju?! :Evil or Very Mad:  samo sam se sjetila njenih zabrinutih komentara o mom slabom i pokvarenom mlijeku..i urliku: pa to je zelene boje!!fuj, nemože to jesti!!
sorkač na ot, morala sam se ispucati, brišite slobodno! :Smile:

----------


## rafael

evo opet danas u 18:30,na hrt1, iza Ane

----------


## plashljivo_pile

opa, ovi (kršitelj koda)ovci su nešto hiperaktivni postali (a baš njih ne volim big time iz više razloga)!
na tv-u nisam ništa vidjela jer baš i ne gledam, ali zaskočila me već spomenuta reklama na net.hr i skoro sam se popiknula neki dan preko posebne pomične police samo s nanom u konzumu na sarajevskoj.

----------


## kata.klik

o kaj imaju *** u konzumu u sarajevskoj, hvala pile, to mi je baš dobra informacija...

----------


## agaco

Je li krsenje koda kad dodjes na recepciju poliklinike Sabol u Zagrebu i tamo stoji reklama za (kršitelj koda)?

----------


## kahna

Je! ako si za, poslikaj i pošalji na mail.
Hvala

----------


## rafael

veceras na novoj tv za vrijeme masterchefa reklama za (kršitelj koda) mlijeko za dojencad  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## martinaP

> veceras na novoj tv za vrijeme masterchefa reklama za (kršitelj koda) mlijeko za dojencad


I jutros na Novoj, ali nisam sigurna da je to kršenje Koda - mlijeko je za djecu stariju od 1 godine  :Undecided:

----------


## Ripcord

> veceras na novoj tv za vrijeme masterchefa reklama za (kršitelj koda) mlijeko za dojencad


Ja sam čak zapamtila i vrijeme: u 22:47!

----------


## spajalica

hvala cure, da (kršitelj koda) je krenuo u kampanju, sad su i na TVu, novinama

----------


## osobica

taman sam došla napisati ovo za (kršitelj koda).. baš sam ljuta  :Evil or Very Mad: 

netko je napisao da reklamiraju mlijeko za starije od jedne godine, ali sama reklama prikazuje slike beba raznih uzrasta, od najmlađih do starijih

uf, ljuta sam...

----------


## osobica

uostalom, jel nije zakonom zabranjeno to sve reklamirati?? meni nije jasno kako to prolazi?

----------


## osobica

nisam znala za ovu temu prije- ali patronažna mi je kad je prvi put došla- donijela (kršitelj koda)-ovu radosnicu (zajedno sa ostalim biserima tipa: trebam piti pivo da imam više mlijeka , a maloj davati zašećernu kamilicu da "ju zavaram"!!) :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## spajalica

osobica drago mi je da si nasla i ovaj topic  :Yes: 

a za reklamiranje, ne smije se reklamirati nadomjestak za majcino mlijeko za bebe do godinu dana. zato i idu takve reklame, za djecu iznad godinu dana, a fino u pozadini ti prisapnu da imaju i za mladje  :Mad: 
ako naletis na neku reklamu u papirnatom obliku, mozes poslati sliku/sken/link na katalog na monitoring@roda.hr

----------


## osobica

ne znam da li ovo spada u kršenje koda, ali moram napisati..

nakon što mi je nekoliko puta pedica spomenula da bih maloj mogla dati adaptirano da bolje spava (iako je spavala sasvim ok), pa malo žitarica već sa 3-4 mjeseca da se udeblja (iako je dobivala više od kile isključivo dojena)- sad opet sa 9 mj nam predlaže adaptirano u kašicama, kao da pojačamo kalorije...

ne želim to uvoditi, sad je to već stvar principa i inata  :Razz: 

ali, nije mi u redu da to toliko forsira. danas nije navodila konkretnog proivođača adaptiranog, ali je ranije- B.

jel to u redu s njene strane? možda ja pretjerujem... :Unsure:

----------


## spajalica

sad ne znam sto bi ti rekla, ali osjecaj je  :Sad: 

stvari s pedijatrima su nam svima osjetljive, jer to su ljudi koji se brinu za zdravlje nasih klinaca. a svi smo na to posebno osjetljivi. iskreno ja svom vjerujem, ali kad mi nesto ne stima pitam. ne dajem mu da samo kaze napravite to i to, pa napravim bez da mi nesto i objasni.

ono sto cu te ja pitati u vezi tvoje pedijatrice je da li ima igdje objesen neki plakat/sat/bloki sl. s logom proizvodjaca formule? jer time krsi kod. 

djeljenjem savjeta roditeljima tesko da krsi kod, jer ja osobno vjerujem da je pedijatar osoba koja je mjerodavna reci dajte djetetu tu i tu formulu. savjete tipa mami od perice je pomoglo kad je davala perici mlijeko iz te i te sarene kutije ne vjerujem. ali mislim da pedijatar ima pravo glasa kod izbora formule.

o savjetima oko dohrane djeteta, mozda tvoja pedijatrica zbilja misli najbolje, mozda je tako ucila nekad na faksu, ali je probelm sto se ne educira, sto bi se reklo ne prati nove trendove (ovo me uvijek podsjeti na modu  :Rolling Eyes:  ). no o savjetima koje dobijas od nje, moras sama odluciti sto ces i kako ces, na zalost.

----------


## mašnica

Katalog Konzum reklamira kašice i sokove od 4.mj. i dude i flašice (čini mi se da i to spada u kršenje Koda), katalog ima i na http://www.konzum.hr/ s lijeve strane se klikne na "prelistajte katalog"

----------


## Thlaspi

hvala ti, *masnice*, izgleda da nam je taj katalog svima upao u oči  :Smile: 

imam za sve vas koji pratite ovu temu jednu molbu... u katalozima često možemo naći kršenja, no trebaju nam i kršenja iz samih dućana u vidu posebnih stalaka, polica, hostesa koje reklamiraju nadomjeske za mlijeko i hranu za bebe ispod 4 mjeseca
također, primijetili smo da nam često javljate za kršenja iz Konzuma, Interspara, dm-a... što je s ostalima?
ide li tko u meractor, Dionu, kozmo, Lidl.... jeste li primijetile kakva kršenja u njihovim katalozima ili na njihovim policama? ajmo vidjeti koje bi dućane trebalo upozoriti a koje možda i pohvaliti...
naravno, osim ovdje, čekam vas i na mejlu monitoring@roda.hr
 :Smile:

----------


## Mater Studiorum

Thlaspi, zaboravila si Muller. Redovito imaju AD na rasprodajama i u katalogu. Trenutno važeći imaš na njihovoj stranici:

http://www.mueller.hr/pocetna-stranica.html

Inače sam stvarno njihov veliki fan i veliki dio kućnog budžeta ostavim upravo tamo pa me to još više ljuti.

----------


## Thlaspi

istina, *ms*,mueller je među redovitim kršiteljima...
sada nam trebaju oni koji nisu dosad bili prijavljivani... pa dajte se sjetite toga kada idete i u te druge dućane...

----------


## Mimah

Spada li u kršenje reklamiranje nadomjestka nakon 6.mjeseca? Jučer na HRT-u 1 (mislim) u 10 navečer je bila podulja reklama nadosmjestka za majčino mlijeko. Naravno, na početku idilična slika mame koja doji i kaže nešto u stilu da je do 6.mjeseca vaše mlijeko dovoljno vašoj bebi, ali što poslije?  :Mad:  I onda ide o prirodnim i zdravim sirovinama ili tako nešto jer im je zdravlje djece naprvom mjestu.  :Mad:

----------


## RozaGroza

Nekidan prije dobro jutro Hrvatska je bila reklama za adaptirano, mm i ja baš komentirali al sam zaboravila koja je marka bila.

----------


## fgm1236

Evo opet na Trudnoca.net banner za (kršitelj koda)  :Mad:

----------


## mašnica

Moram i ja poslati fotku s plakata iz doma zdravlja- xy sokovi od 4. i 6.tog mjeseca

----------


## spajalica

hvala cure i dalje slikice mozete nesmetano slati na monitoring@roda.hr

----------


## bambus99

> Moram i ja poslati fotku s plakata iz doma zdravlja- xy sokovi od 4. i 6.tog mjeseca


i kod naše pedijatrice u čekaoni su postavljeni plakati.
morala sam uskociti u ovo temu da napisem nesto, ja ne dojim i nisam dojila, ne svojom voljom, ali jednostavno  mlika nisam imala.
al svakao patronazna prilikom svakog dolaska mi je donosila hrpu reklamnih papira od dva proizvođača, i kako sam ja koristila jednu vrstu adptiranog mlika ona mi je uporno gurala i govorila da ne to nego ovo drugo, naravno ista marka kao sta mi je letke donosila  :Mad: .
 cak sam ju jednom pitala, dali ona dobiva kakav novac ako vise majki koji ne doje predu na to mliko koje ona uporno savjetuje.

----------


## spajalica

bambus99 hvala ti na tvojim reakcijama. ako imas te letke jos uvijek negdje ili ako imas volje i mogucnosti posalji nam slikicen a gore vec par puta spomenutu mail adresu.
to sto nisi dojila nije kraj svijeta, nisi jedina i nije jedino sto mozes ponuditi svom djetetu. ali mi je zanimljivo tvoje opazanje ponasanja tvoje patronazne. cak je i tebe kao korisnika AD zasmetalo. i bas je problem koji si ti spomenula veliki. dakle da patrnoazne reklamiraju neko adaptirano mlijeko, umjesto da pokusaju majci pomoci sto vise oko dojenja ili drugih stvari, a ne da ih jos u tim prvim danima, natezu s reklamom.

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

Ne znam je li to kršenje, ali bila sam jučer u Devič dućanu, gdje prodaju bodiće za klince i ova nova kolekcija s kratkim rukavićima mi je baš nekako odbojna: nacrtana je neka životinjica s bočicom, a ispod je tekst na engleskom na kojem piše nešto tipa 'milk was a bad choice' ili tako nekako.. Meni totalno bez veze, čak sam pomislila da je neka šala koju nisam skopčala pa sam zvala MM da on vidi, a i njemu je glupo...

----------


## spajalica

sta im sve nece pasti na pamet, da za klince je fakat mlijeko los izbor  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kahna

To nije kršenje, jedino ako se baš neki proizvođač reklamira, onda je

----------


## mašnica

Da li je ovo kršenje:

U Konzumovoj knjižici za Dječji klub s popustima:

1. ***** komplet za novorođenče koji sadrži flašice, dudu varalicu
2. reklama na kojoj mama drži dijete u krilu koje stavlja žličicu u  usta-bio kašice ***** na slici ih ima za bebe od 4. i 6mj.
3. Nagradna igra sa gore spomenutim kašicama slična slika

Plodine u zadnja 2 tjedna u katalogu reklamiraju kašice xy od 4.mj.

----------


## mašnica

DM reklamira sokove 4+ na str. 7  http://www.maminosunce.hr/online/sunce34.html

----------


## spajalica

to je knjizica koja dolazi na kucnu adresu ako si uzeo onu njihovu karticu? ako da onda koliko se ja sjecam nije, jer si ti dobrovoljno dao podatke s kojim te oni mogu bombardirati. 
ali moram provjeriti s ostatkom ekipe, ima neko kompetentniji od mene?




> Da li je ovo kršenje:
> 
> U Konzumovoj knjižici za Dječji klub s popustima:
> 
> 1. ***** komplet za novorođenče koji sadrži flašice, dudu varalicu
> 2. reklama na kojoj mama drži dijete u krilu koje stavlja žličicu u  usta-bio kašice ***** na slici ih ima za bebe od 4. i 6mj.
> 3. Nagradna igra sa gore spomenutim kašicama slična slika
> 
> Plodine u zadnja 2 tjedna u katalogu reklamiraju kašice xy od 4.mj.

----------


## kljucic

Mislim da si u pravu. Sve akcije unutar nekog kluba nisu kršenje.

----------


## Sumskovoce

U Sensi izdanje Lipanj na strani 116 je mali PR članak koji piše o kruški viljamovki i o tome da je dostupna cijele godine u voćnoj kašici - pored članka slika voćne kašice na kojoj se jasno vidi da na ambalaži piše 4. mjeseca. 
Kod moje ginićke nema promo materijala kršitelja koda, ona ima pun stol blokića i letaka koje baš i ne dijeli. Meni je na početku dala promo materijal jednog proizvođača nadomjestaka i kašica u kojem je raspored zdrave prehrane i preporuka njihovog nadomjestka željeza. Napomenula mi je da taj proizvod ne trebam kupovati, već da mi samo daje prijedlog ishrane u trudnoći.

----------


## spajalica

mozes li mozda skenirati tu stranicu i posalti na monitoring@roda.hr 
hvala.

----------


## Kaae

> Roda traži primjere reklama koje krše Međunarodni pravilnik o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko.
> Pravilnik se primjenjuje u svim zemljama koje su članice WHO, tako i u Hrvatskoj.


Malo zirkam okolo pa me zanima je li ovo istina. Ne za Hrvatsku, vec za sve clanice WHO-a. Jerbo je Amerika clan, a prilicno sam sigurna da se nista ovakvo ne provodi. Adaptirano, bocice i dudice ispadaju iz casopisa, letaka, kupona... cega god.

----------


## apricot

pa ispadaju i kod nas, zato i radimo monitoring.
kako gore rekosmo, nema nikakvih sankcija, samo se prijavljuje  :Undecided:

----------


## Kaae

Aha. Nisam znala detalje.

Ali ovo ovdje je puno, puno, puno gore od bilo cega sto sam vidjela kod nas. Nije neka utjeha, znam.

----------


## ivarica

> Ali ovo ovdje je puno, puno, puno gore od bilo cega sto sam vidjela kod nas. Nije neka utjeha, znam.


ne cudi ako znamo da je 1981. godine SAD jedina glasala protiv Međunarodnog kodeksa (tek 1994. su ga prihvatili, kad su glasali za wha rezoluciju o prehrani djece)

jesu li amerikanci uopce ratificirali konvenciju o pravima djeteta ili su jos uvijek, uz somaliju, jedini koji nisu?

----------


## Kaae

Koliko znam, jos uvijek nisu.

----------


## Danka_

Što je s reklamama za formule bez laktoze? Radi se o letku koji sam uzela iz čekaonice u domu zdravlja. Naglašeno je da se može koristiti "bez dobne granice", i da je pogodan za "dojenčad, djecu i odrasle", a koristi se " u vrijeme proljeva", te "kod intolerancije laktoze".

Ako je neko dojenče "intolerantno na laktozu", onda se radi o ozbiljnom metaboličkom poremećaju, koji se zbilja liječi davanjem "mlijeka" bez laktoze. Ta djeca ne smiju piti ni humano mlijeko, kod njih nema izbora. Međutim, taj poremećaj je rijedak a formule koje dijete dobiva kao zamjenu za mlijeko idu na liječnički recept.

Ako pak dojeno dijete ima proljev, onda mu adaptirano bez laktoze NEĆE pomoći, to nije terapija za bilo koju dijareju. 

Ako dijete koje više ne pije majčino ili obično adaptirano mlijeko ima nedostatak enzima laktaze pa mu mliječni šećer radi probavne smetnje, onda ni ne mora piti ikakvo mlijeko. Tako žive milioni odraslih ljudi. 

Vješto sročeno da izgleda kao da ne krši kod, ali ponuđene informacije se mogu interpretirati na više načina. Letak svakako navodi na korištenje tog proizvoda i one kojima mlijeko bez laktoze nije potrebno, nego je dodatno štetno ugrožavajući dojenje.

----------


## spajalica

Danka ajde molim te skeniraj, fotografiraj vec sta ti je lakse taj letak pa posalji na monitoring@roda.hr 

trebali bi vjdeti da bi znali konkretno reci, hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## Danka_

Mislim da ti mogu osobno donijeti letak, poslat cu ti PM s detaljima.

----------


## Storma

(kršitelj koda) paketic za setnju u superkonzumima http://(kršitelj koda).php5.progressive.hr/akcije/32
trebate li sliku izdvojene police ili vec imate?

----------


## Storma

poslala

----------


## tina55

ne znam je li ovo kršenje kod?
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater
dm:
Dragi naši, nadamo se da su vaša nedjeljna jutra opuštajuća i divna. Planirate li možda neki posebni ručak danas za svoje najmilije? Vaše bebe mogu smazati (kršitelj koda) sokove za dob od 4 mjeseca čije smo pakiranje od 125ml smo snizili na 3,90 kn. Imate li neki recept za zdravi ljetni ručak za sebe?

----------


## Thlaspi

tina, jest, kršenje je i hvala ti na linku

imam jedno pitanje vezano uz kršenja: jeste li u zadnje vrijeme primijetili neke posebne marketinške akcije N.e.s.t.l.e.-a? vezano uz dječju hranu, naravno - nagradne igre, popuste, plakate...
bilo bi nam od pomoći ako bi nam poslali na monitoring@roda.hr

----------


## tina55

da li je kršenje koda što neste ovaj tjedan u Intersparu daje čarapice ili bočicu uz kupnju formule (Nan2 ili *** Pro 3)?
http://www.spar.hr/spar/aktualno_za_...spar/letak.htm

----------


## Thlaspi

je, šalji  :Smile:

----------


## tina55

Bipa ima akciju na (kršitelj koda) kašice 1+1, jednu kupiš drugu dobiš, na fotki vidim da su u ponudi i kašice koje idu od 4mjeseca pa pretpostavljam da je i to kršenje Koda
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater

----------


## ann-zgb

[QUOTE=tina55;2035556]Bipa ima akciju na (kršitelj koda) kašice 1+1, jednu kupiš drugu dobiš, na fotki vidim da su u ponudi i kašice koje idu od 4mjeseca pa pretpostavljam da je i to kršenje Koda
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater[/QUOTE

znate li da je kod zdravog dojenog djeteta preporuka uvodenje namirnica u dobi izmadu 16-24 tj starosti/govorim o isprobavanju vrlo malih kolicina prema tablici dohrane.naglasavam zdravo i dojeno dijete-to je preporuka renomiranih gastroenter
ologa/pedijatara temeljem istrazivanja.iste osobe koje se bore za zlatni standard,tj dojenje min 1 god,preporuka do 2 god ili duze ako mama i dijete to zele.
krsenje koda je svako,ali svako reklamiranja AD medutim/kao i proizvodaca istih,cak i ako je isti logo na kozmetici.medutim na ovo o dobi djeteta ne bih nazvala krsenjem iz gore navedenih razloga.bar su ovdje dostupne svakakve info,cudim se da nitko nije cuo za to istrazivanje-jer nije isto ima li beba od 5 mj 6 ili 9 kg/uz dojenje nije tragedija ako proba neku namirnicu sprije navrsenih 6 mj.problem je ako izgubimo dojenje

----------


## spajalica

> Bipa ima akciju na (kršitelj koda) kašice 1+1, jednu kupiš drugu dobiš, na fotki vidim da su u ponudi i kašice koje idu od 4mjeseca pa pretpostavljam da je i to kršenje Koda
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater


hvala tina55  :Kiss: 
inace sve ovo mozes slati i na monitoring@roda.hr

----------


## tina55

> hvala tina55 
> inace sve ovo mozes slati i na monitoring@roda.hr


može, drugi puta pošaljem

----------


## spajalica

> znate li da je kod zdravog dojenog djeteta preporuka uvodenje namirnica u dobi izmadu 16-24 tj starosti/govorim o isprobavanju vrlo malih kolicina prema tablici dohrane.naglasavam zdravo i dojeno dijete-to je preporuka renomiranih gastroenter
> ologa/pedijatara temeljem istrazivanja.iste osobe koje se bore za zlatni standard,tj dojenje min 1 god,preporuka do 2 god ili duze ako mama i dijete to zele.
> krsenje koda je svako,ali svako reklamiranja AD medutim/kao i proizvodaca istih,cak i ako je isti logo na kozmetici.*medutim na ovo o dobi djeteta ne bih nazvala krsenjem iz gore navedenih razloga.bar su ovdje dostupne svakakve info,cudim se da nitko nije cuo za to istrazivanje-jer nije isto ima li beba od 5 mj 6 ili 9 kg/uz dojenje nije tragedija ako proba neku namirnicu sprije navrsenih 6 mj.*problem je ako izgubimo dojenje


na boldano, 
imali smo i temu cak na dohrani o tome. mislim na dohranu po novom od 4. mjeseca kod dojene djece. tako da nije bas da nismo informirani. ali to je novi trend. ne tako staro istrazivanje. ako uzmemo u obzir da je nekad djete dohranjivano vec od 2-3 mjeseca, a da su sa 6 mjeseci jeli sve i svasta, pa im nista nije bilo (navodno), pa su onda taj standard pomjerili na 4 mjesca, pa na 6, sad opet na 4.  ne znam. mislim da svako zna najbolje za svoje djete, ali mi se ne cini da to znaju razni proizvodjaci nadomjestaka i kasica. jer budimo realni i oni rade za profit. nisam sigurna da gosponu H. je bitno sve ono sto na reklami prezentira. i cesto se pitam da li je to stvarno gospodin Klaus  :Wink: 

inace ako si zainteresirana za monitoring mozes malo pogeldati na nasem portalu: http://www.roda.hr/article/category/i-monitoring

----------


## ann-zgb

preporuka je dana prije otprilike 2 god,nije tak nova/saljem na pp ime onoga tko je prezentirao ako nekog zanima.samo je problem sto se preporuke mijenjaju svakih par god i covjek vise ne moze biti siguran u nista-jer tek ce se na generaciji koja odrasta vidjeti jesu li ok.znate li da je maslinovo ulje po novom zapravo stetno za njegu koze???sad sam off topic ali nesto sto smo mislili da je dobro sad kazu da nije
znam dobro sto je krsenje koda,nazalost.hvala na info ali dovoljno sam u tome  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

o preporukama espghana se na forumu pisalo na trri cetiri teme naveliko
preporuka szo i unicefa, a i hpd ostala je ista - zlatni standard je 6 mjeseci (navrsenih) iskljucivog dojenja

----------


## Gabrielle

jel i ovo spada u kršitelje koda? mislim na sokiće i bočice? http://www.kozmo.hr/izdvojeno/vikend...bebe-2-122584/

----------


## kljucic

Da. Hvala!

----------


## Svimbalo

Nisam sve iščitavala, ne znam je li spomenuto reklamiranje (kršitelj koda)a na RTL televiziji.
Gledala sam u srijedu Survivor-a  :Rolling Eyes: , u nekom od prekida uletjela je ta reklama.
O (kršitelj koda) jumbo plakatima pretpostavljam ne treba trošiti riječi (lokacija kraj MSU, vjerojatno ih ima još).

----------


## Svimbalo

Aha, vidim da mi je B.e.b.i.m.i.l. izašao kao kršitelj koda, ovo prvo nije.

----------


## kljucic

Hvala!

----------


## Gabrielle

Btw, ja sam isto dobila B.e.b.i.m.... radosnicu, i Bebiv.i.t.a kuharicu "s receptima" za najmlađe. Naravno, recepti uključuju njivoe gotove kašice i sokove, ali ništa ne ide od navršenog 4. mjeseca, već od 5., baš sam sam gledala. Još kad bi se sjećala gdje sam to dobila... Na tečaju za trudnice ili u dm-ovom paketu. Mislim da je prvo iz dm-a, a kuharica s tečaja, tamo smo dobili i nekakav h.i.ppov kalendar, ali baš sam ga jučer frknula u smeće, pa ne mogu reći što je pisalo u njemu.

----------


## Rivendell

> Nisam sve iščitavala, ne znam je li spomenuto reklamiranje (kršitelj koda)a na RTL televiziji.
> Gledala sam u srijedu Survivor-a , u nekom od prekida uletjela je ta reklama.
> O (kršitelj koda) jumbo plakatima pretpostavljam ne treba trošiti riječi (lokacija kraj MSU, vjerojatno ih ima još).


Ima ih svugdje po gradu. Kad sam ih vidjela ostala sam :shock:
Iako piše nakon dojenja, a prije kravljeg...

----------


## Svimbalo

Ma neka piše, poanta je u reklami kao takvoj.

----------


## Storma

nesto ste posustali s pisanjem  :Razz: 

molim vas javite krsenja koja primjetite. 
hvala

----------


## njokica

Evo nedavno sam u dm-u išla po onaj njihov paket za trudnice. Pozelenjela sam kad sam dobila prijavnicu kojom ću preuzeti taj paket - na slici je nasmiješena mama koja svoju cca 1-mjesečnu bebu hrani na bočicu :Shock: ... nisam uslikala, ali se u svakoj poslovnici ta prijavnica može preuzeti na blagajni.

----------


## Sumskovoce

U časopisu Mamino Sunce sam naišla na oglas za AD za djecu stariju od godine dana. Je li i to kršenje koda?

----------


## kljucic

> U časopisu Mamino Sunce sam naišla na oglas za AD za djecu stariju od godine dana. Je li i to kršenje koda?


Je ako je logo isti kao i na početnoj formuli (a obično je).

----------


## Mara 78

Draga Šumskovoče,
da li možda imate kontakt od Dr Krajcara iz Buzeta
Hvala 
Mara

----------


## Tiziana

Pedijaica koja upisuje rast bebe na bebivitinom kartonu, pise ispricnice na bebivitinom bloku i u prostoriji od medicinske sestre ima bebivitne reklamne plakate i (kršitelj koda)ovog veselog medu kako nas gleda sa zida jel to krsenje koda? To jos uvijek skupljate?

----------


## kljucic

> Pedijaica koja upisuje rast bebe na bebivitinom kartonu, pise ispricnice na bebivitinom bloku i u prostoriji od medicinske sestre ima bebivitne reklamne plakate i (kršitelj koda)ovog veselog medu kako nas gleda sa zida jel to krsenje koda? To jos uvijek skupljate?


Da. to je kršenje koda.
I da, još uvijek to skupljamo. Sve materijale možeš poslikati i poslati na monitoring@roda.hr

----------


## giussepe

u domu zdravlja Siget u dijelu za djecu koja su u izolaciji stoji plakat za (kršitelj koda)! plakat s bebom i bočicom i komunikacja u smjeru Trbušni grčevi? Zatvor? i ne znam još nešto i dolje piše pitatjte pedijatra koja bi vam mliječna formula najbolje odgovarala! plus draga pedijatrica dijeli reklamne materijale (kršitelj koda)a - kartončic za upis podataka o razvoju/napretku djeteta i onaj fasciklić za uputnice!!!

----------


## spajalica

zahvaljujemo, mozes li mozda slikati plakat, naravno ako si u prilici.
i poslati ga na gore naveenu aderesu. i sadrzaj tog fascikla. hvala

----------


## giussepe

Slikati ću i poslati. nema problema.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ima i naša plakate kršitelja. Samo jednog  :Smile: 

Mara78 - nemam kontakt, preporučam knjige.

----------


## Amandica

U čekaoni naše ped.službe u Sesvetama postoji plakat koji reklamira AD mlijeko.

----------


## spajalica

zahvaljujem svima na javljanju, i sve vas molim ako ste u prilici slikati i poslati na monitoring@roda.hr

----------


## Sumskovoce

Potražit ću taj časopis, nadam se da nisam bacila u navali ljutnje  :Embarassed:

----------


## mašnica

Kršenje je ako pedijatar ima olovkice i blokiće proizvođača AD-a? Hm...to bi bilo malo teže slikati...

----------


## spajalica

je i na zalost zbilja je teze dokumentirati  :Sad:

----------


## mašnica

MI smo danas na kontroli dobili fasciklic sa reklamom AD-a i unutra kartončić iste firme gdje se upisuju djetetove mjere kroz mjesece i sestra nam to lijepo ispunila...ja komentiram: kud baš AD, a ona kaže kad dijele onda mi uzmemo....mda...

----------


## palčica

dm-ova ona velika knjižica što dođe na kućnu adresu za bebe od 6 mj. - na nekoj str. ima reklama za ad

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Trebate li gomilu papira/prospekata i sl. koje dijele patronažne na tečaju za trudnice u domu zdravlja, i koji se dobiju u Femily Service paketima koji se dobiju kod ginekologa? Ako da, mogu donijeti ili poslati u udrugu.
A mogu i poslikati bočice i dude i ostalo iz tih paketića  :Grin: .

----------


## kljucic

mislim da je dovoljno da poslikaš i pošalješ na mail monitoring@roda.hr

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Mogu, ali tih prospekata stvarno ima dosta, hrpica cijela, neki imaju po nekoliko stranica... čini mi se praktičnije donijeti ih nego poslikati ih, to bi bila gomila slika.

----------


## spajalica

BB odnesi ih u Udrugu.

----------


## kljucic

mi ih i tako onda moramo poskenirat/poslikat
pa gdje bi sve to skladištili?

----------


## spajalica

> dm-ova ona velika knjižica što dođe na kućnu adresu za bebe od 6 mj. - na nekoj str. ima reklama za ad


ovo se ne moze koliko se ja sjecam prijaviti kao krsenje koda, jer ste dali podatke i dali odobrenje da vam to salju. nesto u tom stilu, sad ne mogu kopati tocno. Thalspi, kljucic, dajte napisite tocno.

----------


## spajalica

> MI smo danas na kontroli dobili fasciklic sa reklamom AD-a i unutra kartončić iste firme gdje se upisuju djetetove mjere kroz mjesece i sestra nam to lijepo ispunila...ja komentiram: kud baš AD, a ona kaže kad dijele onda mi uzmemo....mda...


ako si u mogucnosti poslikaj, ili posekniraj i posalji na monitroing@roda.hr

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ok, kužim, ionako ih slikate - napravit ću kompilaciju fotki  :Smile: .
A ako vam to nije "višak i smeće" donijet ću i tamo kad mi bude usput.

----------


## kljucic

> ovo se ne moze koliko se ja sjecam prijaviti kao krsenje koda, jer ste dali podatke i dali odobrenje da vam to salju. nesto u tom stilu, sad ne mogu kopati tocno. Thalspi, kljucic, dajte napisite tocno.


točno tako

----------


## Yummy_mummy

https://www.bebe-(kršitelj koda).hr/babyClub/login

(kršitelj koda)ova stranica. POgodnosti uclanjenja u (kršitelj koda) klub:
primate newsletter putem kojih Vas obavještavamo o našim promotivnim akcijama te novostima u asortimanu

----------


## mašnica

Nikad u našoj pedij.ambulanti nije bilo reklama za AD i odjednom su svanule! Uzela sam primjerak, da slikam, pošaljem na mail? Treba još neke info posebne?

----------


## Storma

> Nikad u našoj pedij.ambulanti nije bilo reklama za AD i odjednom su svanule! Uzela sam primjerak, da slikam, pošaljem na mail? Treba još neke info posebne?


Slikaj i pošalji na monitoring@roda.hr, molim te  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Da li je ovo krsenje koda?

http://zena.hr/proizvod/djecja_hrana...1_600_g/1/7806

----------


## kljucic

> Da li je ovo krsenje koda?
> 
> http://zena.hr/proizvod/djecja_hrana...1_600_g/1/7806


hm, moram promisliti

----------


## mašnica

Kod naseg pedijatra sestra dijelila knjizice tj.malu slikovnicu jednog od proizvidjaca AD. Da posaljem fotku na mail?

----------


## Sreća_83

Kod moje pedijatrice, sestra napiše datum idućeg pregleda na papiriću na kojem stoji ime proizvođača AD-a. Što s tim? Jel to spada u ovu domenu?

----------


## kljucic

> Kod naseg pedijatra sestra dijelila knjizice tj.malu slikovnicu jednog od proizvidjaca AD. Da posaljem fotku na mail?


tek sad vidim
pošalji, naravno
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## kljucic

> Kod moje pedijatrice, sestra napiše datum idućeg pregleda na papiriću na kojem stoji ime proizvođača AD-a. Što s tim? Jel to spada u ovu domenu?


da  :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

> Kod moje pedijatrice, sestra napiše datum idućeg pregleda na papiriću na kojem stoji ime proizvođača AD-a. Što s tim? Jel to spada u ovu domenu?


To i naš radi, a kad su bili bebe pisao je kilažu i ostale mjere na papirić..

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.cybermed.hr/vijesti/studi..._kod_dojencadi 


http://www.(kršitelj koda).hr/(kršit...3-Aktiv-8.aspx 

https://www.bebe-(kršitelj koda).hr/***-3-pro/v/854

----------


## ivana zg

https://www.bebe-(kršitelj koda).hr/kalendar-dohrane/v/775 

http://www.****.hr/dohrana/savjeti/plan-prehrane/ 

http://www.****.hr/index.php?id=3743 

https://www.bebe-(kršitelj koda).hr/arteriadm...0dohrane_0.pdf

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.(kršitelj koda).hr/Cesta-pitanja-g23.aspx 

http://www.(kršitelj koda).hr/Sokovi-nektar...pitci-g26.aspx

http://www.(kršitelj koda).hr/Gotovi-obroci-g32.aspx

http://www.(kršitelj koda).hr/Kasice-za-laku-noc-g29.aspx

http://www.(kršitelj koda).hr/Voce-g27.aspx

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.(kršitelj koda).si/hr/kasice/?Dob=86

https://www.facebook.com/71026657572...type=1&theater 
ima još receptića toga tipa od 4.mjeseca

https://www.facebook.com/71026657572...type=1&theater

http://www.****.hr/dohrana/proizvodi...kon-4-mjeseca/

http://www.****.hr/dohrana/proizvodi...u-staklenkama/

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.bebe-(kršitelj koda).hr/novo-zitne...ice-riza/v/789 

http://www.bebe-(kršitelj koda).hr/nagradujemo-vjernost/v/1802 

http://www.biofarm.hr/index.php?menu=31 beba na bočici

http://www.biofarm.hr/index.php?item=c4

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.(kršitelj koda).hr/hr/korisni-sav...uopce-mlijeko/ 

http://www.besplativa.com/uzorci/hra...n-dobrodoslice

http://www.(kršitelj koda).hr/hr/(kršitelj koda)-klu...aign=anketa_FB

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.(kršitelj koda).hr/hr/(kršitelj koda)-klu...aign=anketa_FB

http://www.cybermed.hr/vijesti/studi..._kod_dojencadi 

i jedan "suptilan savjet"




> Koliko soka na dan?Molim Vas savjet, koja je dnevna preporučena količina soka za bebu od 5 mjeseci?
> Mihela:U počecima uvođenja novih namirnica, bebama se daje sok kako bi putem tekućine lakše prihvatile novi okus. Nakon prihvaćanja soka od određenog voća, djetetu se nudi kašica istog, ali kašicu (odnosno takav krući oblik namirnice) dijete prvo mora naučiti gutati. 
> Tijekom 5. mjeseca života, djetetu je potrebno davati dodatne tekućine između obroka. Količina ovisi o tome je li dijete dojeno ili ne. Nedojenoj bebi je potrebno više tekućine nego dojenoj. Najbolje je 20-30 minuta nakon obroka ponuditi tekućinu (ponekad će popiti nekoliko žličica, a drugi put možda i 10-20 ml). Obično smatramo da ukoliko beba popije više tekućine od 25 ml, možda nije dovoljno jela u prethodnom obroku te joj je želučić prazan.
> Preporuka je dojenčetu kao tekućinu nuditi vodu, dok pri odabiru voćnih sokova treba birati one bez dodatka šećera, i davati ih razrijeđene. Voćni sokovi od 100% voća ujedno predstavljaju voćni obrok. Sokove ne treba davati prije obroka jer mogu  napuniti mali  želučić i time poremetiti redovitost obroka.

----------


## mašnica

Lino ima reklame iskaču mi preko moba za žitne kašice 4+

----------


## LEIRmam

> Kod moje pedijatrice, sestra napiše datum idućeg pregleda na papiriću na kojem stoji ime proizvođača AD-a. Što s tim? Jel to spada u ovu domenu?


Tako je i kod naše uvijek bilo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## spajalica

> Lino ima reklame iskaču mi preko moba za žitne kašice 4+


Mozes napraviti screenshot i poslati ga na monitoring@roda.hr
Hvala.

----------


## mašnica

Nakon mog posta reklame su misteriozno nestale...ako opet vidim šaljem...

----------


## spajalica

hvala ti.

----------


## Willow

> Kršenje je ako pedijatar ima olovkice i blokiće proizvođača AD-a? Hm...to bi bilo malo teže slikati...


i naša to ima...
mene zanima zašto je to kršenje koda? 
jasno mi je ako piše na olovci npr. naziv formule ali mi nije jasno što ako je samo naziv proizvođača?
molim pojašnjenje  :Smile:

----------


## ann-zgb

> i naša to ima...
> mene zanima zašto je to kršenje koda? 
> jasno mi je ako piše na olovci npr. naziv formule ali mi nije jasno što ako je samo naziv proizvođača?
> molim pojašnjenje


zato sto svaki logo proizvodaca AD ,cak i ako se radi o npr kozmetici krsi Kod
u zdr ustanovama ne bi smjelo biti nista od toga /ni olovke-bar ne na mjestu vidljivom roditeljima
narocito ne u pedijatrijskim ambulantama

----------


## zutaminuta

Iskočila mi reklama na Index portalu:

http://www.noval.ac.hr/?gclid=CPOfuN...FUHGGwodrJMGww

Maknite točku u web adresi kod riječi noval.

----------


## maleoči

Na www.pitajmamu.hr placena reklama za *** dojenacku formulu. Imam printscreen spremljen pa mogu mailati na neku adresu. 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

dobri su mi ovi iz hip*a https://www.****.hr/novosti/novosti/...kalendar-2017/
jučer stave pitanje otkad se može uvesti dohrana i ponude odgovore - 4, 8 i ako se sjećam, 12 mj
6 mjeseci nisu ni stavili kao opciju

----------


## spajalica

zuta mozes molim te link poslati na monitoring@roda.hr
hvala ti puno

----------


## zutaminuta

Nisam spremila screenshot, a kućica pet se više ne da otvoriti.

----------


## spajalica

sljedeci put kad vidis tako nesto ako ti nije problem posalji screenshot na gore spomenuti mail

----------


## zutaminuta

Je li kršenje koda ako Podravka ima čaj Ciciban za bebe na čijem pakiranju je označeno +4? Vidjela sam proizvod na polici, a ne reklamu.

----------


## spajalica

+4 mjeseca? 
moze proizvoditi ali ne smije reklamirati.

----------


## jelena.O

taj je čaj bio i u doba mojih klinaca, a i u vrijeme nećaka

----------


## Vrci

Pa postoji hrpa proizvoda 4+ - čajevi, sokovi, voćne kašice, povrtne kašice, razne pahuljice. Sve je to najnormalnije po dućanima odavno

----------


## mašnica

Nanjednom portalu reklama za AD uspjela sam screenshot napraviti, mogu poslati na mail?

----------


## spajalica

mozes
monitoring@roda.hr
hvala Ti

----------


## mašnica

Jesam

----------


## mašnica

Ovih dana kršitelj iskače iz paštet na razno raznim portalima, jedno te ista reklama....jeste primjetili? Poslala na monitoring 1 screenshot. Jel trebam još kad naletim?

----------


## spajalica

Mozes.
Inace se sad sva krsenja mogu poslati i online.

----------

